# Let's see your 27.5+ bike



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

My 27.5+ singlespeed :
RYDE Enduro 27.5 rims
AIVEE Edition ONE hubs and SAPIM CXray spokes (1580grs for front and rear wheels)
VEE TraxFatty 3.25 with 0,6bar front and 0,7bar rear pressures
EDELBIKES steel Fork and Frame 
SYNCROS carbon seapost
SYNCROS AL stem
REVERSE 750mm carbon handelbar
FORMULA R1 carbon brakes 160/160mm
SRAM XX1 crank 28T with 16T cog.
TIME Atac carbon/titan pedals
Weight = 9,7kgrs.


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Diamondback Mason B+'d

Scraper i45 front with a normal 650b Vee Trail Taker 2.5 (until I can get a Panaracer Fat B Nimble)
Velocity Blunt35 rear with a WTB Trailblazer 2.8
Fox 34 RLC 130 fork


----------



## 1x1Pilot (Nov 12, 2011)

*Here's the Ros 9!*















2014 4 Star build, Hope Pro 2's laced to Ibis 741's.......


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Not my bike, but, you know, sex sells:


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh... where'd he get Panaracer Fat B Nimble B+ tires?


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

*Ti B+*

This is my custom titanium frame with a Honzo style geometry. Pike 130mm fork and X01 groupset. Trax Fatty on Scraper rims.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

holy crap that looks like a fun bike. I'd LOVE a B+ Titus Fireline EVO!

Is that a chinese Ti frame? or a custom, domestic frame builder?


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Is that a chinese Ti frame? or a custom, domestic frame builder?


For sure a very FUN bike ! :thumbsup: Made in China by Walty. I wanted to try and I can say is better than I expected, they work well.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Gorgeous build HYDE, what did the frame end up costing you from Waltly?

That dropout looks exactly like one one on the Kokopelli 29+ bike, which is probably made in the same factory as Kokopelli, Roca Roja, and Carver. I wonder if any of these companies will start selling a B+ frame anytime soon.

From Kokopelli Bikes


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

Coloradoxj13 said:


> Gorgeous build HYDE, what did the frame end up costing you from Waltly?


The price in China was around 990$ but I had to add shipping (I'm from Italy) and customs, but at the end a good price compared to other titanium frame I can buy here and they do all the details and geometry I ask.
Right, very similar to the Kokopelli that I think is weld by Walty too.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's how my Mukluk looks with 27.5+ rolling stock. I'm not concerned with weight and I only checked it out of curiosity. Not a single carbon part on this bike so I was mildly surprised by where it ended up.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

Waiting on pedals, not even gotten to really ride yet  Pedals come Thursday.
It is surprisingly light for a mtn bike, but spd pedals will add a chunk back :/


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Menel said:


> Waiting on pedals, not even gotten to really ride yet  Pedals come Thursday.
> It is surprisingly light for a mtn bike, but spd pedals will add a chunk back :/


That bike does not have 3" plus size tires. Please visit the 27.5 forum to show it off!


----------



## firevsh2o (Jan 31, 2004)

How does it ride compared to your standard fat bike tires?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*MyTrek Farley 27.5+ bike*

For summer, I switched to a carbon fork, Nextie 40mm rims and Vee Tire Fatty Trax 27.5x3.25. It is now a 23 pound 27.5+ bike. Can't wait to try it on the trails.


----------



## b4square (Jan 5, 2015)

*Nice!*



dougmint said:


> For summer, I switched to a carbon fork, Nextie 40mm rims and Vee Tire Fatty Trax 27.5x3.25. It is now a 23 pound 27.5+ bike. Can't wait to try it on the trails.
> View attachment 977702


Whoa, I was thinking about the same idea for my Farley as they are known not to be able to take 29+. Can you post more pics and details on the wheels?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

b4square said:


> Whoa, I was thinking about the same idea for my Farley as they are known not to be able to take 29+. Can you post more pics and details on the wheels?


Salsa hubs, DT competition spokes (32 2x) and Nextie 40mm 27.5 carbon hookless rims set up tubeless, brass nipples. Tire diameter is about identical to stock wheels/tires, so no change in BB height. I've been planning this for many months, and I am super pleased that it came out exactly as I calculated. Got a 25 mile ride in on it this morning on the roads, as the trails are still too wet.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dougmint said:


> For summer, I switched to a carbon fork, Nextie 40mm rims and Vee Tire Fatty Trax 27.5x3.25. It is now a 23 pound 27.5+ bike. Can't wait to try it on the trails.
> View attachment 977702


Holy Crap that's light!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

MISTER HYDE said:


> This is my custom titanium frame with a Honzo style geometry. Pike 130mm fork and X01 groupset. Trax Fatty on Scraper rims.
> 
> View attachment 975178
> 
> ...


I know this is a reply to an old post but DAMN! That's one sweet ride Hyde!


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

Spec Fuse Comp. To replace a 2000 rigid HardRock. I finally broke my suspension virginity....


----------



## Oppet (Jan 12, 2007)

Orbea Loki
3.25 vtf & 3.8 bontrager hodag
Onyx & nextie
Etc..


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jamis Dragonslayer


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Converted Vertigo (Convertigo?) 29er with Maxxis Rekon/Ikon 2.8 tires mounted on NOX Kitsuma rims.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Rocky Mountain Sherpa Overland*


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

That is a gorgeous ride.


----------



## MikenIke (May 4, 2013)

710 plus on top of Colorado. 
Rides like a cloud, and who needs full suspension anyway?


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)

Wtb


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

*my vertigo.....*









teamdicky said:


> Converted Vertigo (Convertigo?) 29er with Maxxis Rekon/Ikon 2.8 tires mounted on NOX Kitsuma rims.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Advocate 'Hayduke.'

SRAM GX 1x11
Shimano SLX hydraulics
WTB Scrapers w/ Pana FBNs
Race Face Turbine 3/4 bar
RF Next carbon post
WTB Rocket Team saddle
Ergon GA2 grips


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Here my Scott Scale Plus 710 custom build 24.19 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's the Sergeant the day of adoption...

TEN-HUT!!!


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Sergeant! Here's a shot of mine taken right after assembly last November. The more I ride it, the more I like it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Slower, nice to see another Sgt. 
I have a set of Scrapers out for anodizing and will be using a set of orange hope hubs to give it some pizzaz.

Fuel economy 6-7 miles per sandwich!


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Some awfully sweet rides in here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

*2016 heckler*

A 27.5 but had a 26 wheelset built for 26+ for now but most likely also 650b+ in the coming months since the frame is generous clearance wise.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*fuse*

basically stock fuse comp,(for now) swapped out the bars 
its a nice ride!


----------



## saddle pimp (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone have tried 27.5+ on a Santa Cruz Highball V1? thanks


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Salsa Bucksaw in summer trim:


----------



## wrigleyintherockies (Feb 17, 2016)

*Ibis M3*

Here's my new Ibis Mojo 3.... a few rides in and so far it is SICK! Just a super fun bike and very capable climber


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my Santa Cruz Hightower with Roval Traverse 38 SL carbon boost wheels,
Wtb Bridger 3.0 front, Wtb Trailblazer 2.8 rear
and XTR m970 pedals
28.5 lbs complete with Garmin Edge 500


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

My Sergeant got some new Nextie shoes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

slower_than_u said:


> My Sergeant got some new Nextie shoes.
> View attachment 1061195


Looking good, Slower!

I have a pair of Scrapers out for anno. Can't wait to get them laced up with hope boost hubs in orange and orange rims with blue nipples.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

slower_than_u said:


> My Sergeant got some new Nextie shoes.
> View attachment 1061195


Hi nice bike and can i know the sizing and your ht...iam in between size M n L...thanks.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

lazymuf said:


> Hi nice bike and can i know the sizing and your ht...iam in between size M n L...thanks.


I'm 6'0" and that's a large frame.

Everybody has a different opinion on this but I would recommend the smaller frame size for those "in between".


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

slower_than_u said:


> I'm 6'0" and that's a large frame.
> 
> Everybody has a different opinion on this but I would recommend the smaller frame size for those "in between".


Thanks Dude


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lazymuf, 

As a fellow Sergeant owner, gotta ask about your riding style. Do you like to play, jump etc.?
The Sergeant is kinda long in the front, but it's a wheelie factory that can still climb very well. 

As a tweener size wise, I think a medium might be your better choice. That would keep it more nimble for ya.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

^^that spells fun


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Surly Instigator 2.0 in progress. Built with rigid Salsa Firestarter fork, Flow EX rim's and 3" tires. Drivetrain (1x10) is waiting RF Aeffect cranks. Built for bikepacking on gravel roads and mild trail riding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

TomiKoo said:


> Surly Instigator 2.0 in progress. Built with rigid Salsa Firestarter fork, Flow EX rim's and 3" tires. Drivetrain (1x10) is waiting RF Aeffect cranks. Built for bikepacking on gravel roads and mild trail riding.


right on mate


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> ^^that spells fun


Indeed. I've got 4 or 5 rides in so far, just getting the cockpit sorted out and learning how neat this bike is. For the last 8 years I've been riding 29ers with 2.35/2.4 tires. When I started seeing pics of 3" tires, I was smitten. The softening effect on rocky/rooty trails is very noticeable, and the traction, esp. descending skiddy sketchy stuff is confidence inspiring, to use a worn-out but can't-think-of-a-better phrase. It also "rides" smaller that my RIP9 even though the frame specs are similar. A bit more nimble and turnable than the RIP, yet it still feels very stable.


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

Pine Mountain 1


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice bike, Xethur, where were the photos taken?


----------



## Xethur (Dec 6, 2014)

My yard, North West PA


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a fine +bike habitat, indeed!


----------



## Who Needs A Car (Nov 21, 2013)

boude said:


> My 27.5+ singlespeed :
> RYDE Enduro 27.5 rims
> AIVEE Edition ONE hubs and SAPIM CXray spokes (1580grs for front and rear wheels)
> VEE TraxFatty 3.25 with 0,6bar front and 0,7bar rear pressures
> ...


Looks like steel with slide rear. Custom paint.
So, the frame and fork are who/what?

NVR mind reread. Awesome ride.


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)




----------



## VandaliaBikes (Mar 21, 2016)

My hardtail 27.5+ all Mountain beast.


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

VandaliaBikes said:


> My hardtail 27.5+ all Mountain beast.
> 
> View attachment 1061820


Nice beast. Is that a Carver Gnarster frame?


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

My '14 Sultan. Clearance looks good. Time to start playing with air pressures. Going to run the rear wheel on my hard tail until I get a new fork next spring.


----------



## VandaliaBikes (Mar 21, 2016)

Zaskar24 said:


> Nice beast. Is that a Carver Gnarster frame?


Thanks! No, not a Carver, but they did help to inspire the frame. Myself and another MTBRer decided we couldn't find a frame that was simple and fit the kind of geo that we wanted to we decided to design one and have it built. It turned out so nice and is so much fun to ride that we are starting our own small Ti Frame/Fork company. This frame is our only design so far and we really happy with it. What I love is it was built for 27.5+ wheels you can put any size set on it and it works great.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

VandaliaBikes said:


> Thanks! No, not a Carver, but they did help to inspire the frame. Myself and another MTBRer decided we couldn't find a frame that was simple and fit the kind of geo that we wanted to we decided to design one and have it built. It turned out so nice and is so much fun to ride that we are starting our own small Ti Frame/Fork company. This frame is our only design so far and we really happy with it. What I love is it was built for 27.5+ wheels you can put any size set on it and it works great.


Doubly nice and color me interested. What are the specs on the bike as it currently sits?


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Oppet said:


> Orbea Loki
> 3.25 vtf & 3.8 bontrager hodag
> Onyx & nextie
> Etc..


Sweet setup!

How wide is the rim for the 27.5 Hodag?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Stooge


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Trek Stache 5


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

^^ luv the color


----------



## VandaliaBikes (Mar 21, 2016)

Zaskar24 said:


> Doubly nice and color me interested. What are the specs on the bike as it currently sits?


*Bike Set Up*
Fork: Fox 34 29er boost 140mm fork
wheels: WTB Asyms i35 with hope pro 4 hubs
Tires: Nobby Nics 2.8 front and back
Crank: Race face turbine with narrow wide 30T (1x11 set up)
Brakes: shimano XT
Shifter: XTR

*Frame Specs*
Material: Double Butted Aerospace gr9 Titanium
Frame Weight: 4lbs on the dot
Size: Medium(18")
head tube is tapered 100mm length
HT Angle : apox 68 as it sits, moves closer to 70 with a 120ish fork
Seat Tube Angle: 73.5
Chain stay length: 430, and is adjustable with dropouts
rear hub is 12x142
Rear Triangle is made to fit up to a 3" tire with plenty of clearance
BB Drop is aprox 60
Threaded BB so no noisy stuff going on

Those are just some overall specs, let me know if you what to know anything else. In my opinion it is the perfect do it all bike. The first ride I took it on a 12 mile ride that had pretty much everything you can throw at it and I fell in love(don't tell the wife)


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

VandaliaBikes said:


> *Bike Set Up*
> Fork: Fox 34 29er boost 140mm fork
> wheels: WTB Asyms i35 with hope pro 4 hubs
> Tires: Nobby Nics 2.8 front and back
> ...


Thank you for the info. Great looking spec and bike.


----------



## VandaliaBikes (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, we are really please with how it turned out. It feels nice getting back to the simplistic nature and fun of mountain biking.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

*Loving the Fuse!*


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Canfield Yelli Screamy 2014









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Orbea Loki 27.5+*

Here's my Orbea Loki 27.5+.

The top photo is the before, and the bottom photo, the after. I swapped out the fork, brakes, shifters, cranks, post, stem, bar, saddle, and grip.

Just got it finished up yesterday afternoon, and I'm hoping to get it out on some dirt this week.


----------



## widge34 (Apr 10, 2016)

My Cannondale Beast of the East 1
Immense grip from this 3" tyres.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> View attachment 1061855
> 
> 
> My '14 Sultan. Clearance looks good. Time to start playing with air pressures. Going to run the rear wheel on my hard tail until I get a new fork next spring.


Can you post pics of the seat and chain stay clearance?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

widge34 said:


> My Cannondale Beast of the East 1
> Immense grip from this 3" tyres.


dood your missing a fork leg, no seriously you gots a peg leg.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I got a Diamondback Catch 2 on order. Will post pics as soon as I get it bone stock before any mods.


----------



## g-bike (Jun 1, 2006)

*Here's my 6Fattie*


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

g-bike said:


> View attachment 1064076


Nice pic. Digitally enhanced? Filters? Cellphone? Camera?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

g-bike;12582288[/QUOTE said:


> love the kickstand


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Griffin 27.5+


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> A 27.5 but had a 26 wheelset built for 26+ for now but most likely also 650b+ in the coming months since the frame is generous clearance wise.
> 
> View attachment 1057762
> View attachment 1057763
> ...


Nice. Looks like you could easily go 27.5+ as it appears to have tons of room.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

noosa2 said:


> Nice. Looks like you could easily go 27.5+ as it appears to have tons of room.


The sweet part is no boost, just a plain 27.5 with generous spacing all around.....yup my 2nd wheelset will be 35i with 650b+ rubber of some brand.....like the NN's but interested to see what the Ikon & Rekon measure out to be.


----------



## widge34 (Apr 10, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> dood your missing a fork leg, no seriously you gots a peg leg.


Ha ha!! That one leg is seriously stiffer than the normal two.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

widge34 said:


> Ha ha!! That one leg is seriously stiffer than the normal two.


how did i know this would be the reply.. BTW stiffer is not always the best recipe..


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Diamondback Catch 2*

I literally just picked it up.


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

tonyride1 said:


> I literally just picked it up.
> View attachment 1064875
> View attachment 1064875


Ride report please 
I'm just about to pull the trigger on this bike myself.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I probably won't get to ride it until this Friday as I have to swap out the grips, cut the handle bar, and replace the pedals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

tonyride1 said:


> I literally just picked it up.
> View attachment 1064875
> View attachment 1064875


pretty sweet!! NJ eah?? what part??


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> pretty sweet!! NJ eah?? what part??


Central but I ride mostly up northwest.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Another picture of my Diamondback Catch2 after swapping out the grips and pedals, shortened the handlebar, adjusted the air pressure in the fork and shock, put on a bike computer, etc.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Steel Twenty2 Bully

Laced up a set of Duallys wrapped with 3" Schwalbe Nobby Nics. 
Running a OEM Trek boosted F32 Fit4


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Steel Twenty2 Bully
> 
> Laced up a set of Duallys wrapped with 3" Schwalbe Nobby Nics.
> Running a OEM Trek boosted F32 Fit4


that has the look of F U N!


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Here's my Orbea Loki 27.5+.
> 
> The top photo is the before, and the bottom photo, the after. I swapped out the fork, brakes, shifters, cranks, post, stem, bar, saddle, and grip.
> 
> ...


What fork (and travel) did you put in the Loki? I cannot tell from the picture if it's a Reba or Yari. I have the same bike and thinking on upgrading the fork to a 130mm Yari.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Orbea Loki 27+ H30*

So far I upgraded the brakes to SLX with I-Spec shifters, added a cheap TranzX dropper post and converted to tubeless. Still undecided about the fork...


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Kinda Cheating*

Started with a fat bike and built a plus bike, as you may expect rear tire clearance is "Ample"


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Nefariousd said:


> Started with a fat bike and built a plus bike, as you may expect rear tire clearance is "Ample"


me likey!! it resembles a Foes.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> me likey!! it resembles a Foes.


It is a Foes 😃


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Same here, started with a fat bike. Just put the 27.5+ wheel set back on for the summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Hobine said:


> Same here, started with a fat bike. Just put the 27.5+ wheel set back on for the summer.


the khan!! i'd be very tempted to leave it in + mode.


----------



## stb (Jul 1, 2011)

*Orbea Loki H10*

Orbea Loki H10.

Azonic 420 Flats
Origin8 70mm Riser Stem
Easton 40mm riser bar
Santa Cruz Palmdale Grips
Specialized side loading Zee cage (allows for 28oz bottle)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice ride stb! Good times coming your way...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Trek Stache 5


Nice? Is that a 2016 medium?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

LOL - that is a XL 21.5

Looks cute eh

The Stooge rides a ton nicer


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

bonesetter2004 said:


> LOL - that is a XL 21.5
> 
> Looks cute eh
> 
> The Stooge rides a ton nicer


me likes the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bonesetter2004 said:


> LOL - that is a XL 21.5
> 
> Looks cute eh
> 
> The Stooge rides a ton nicer


****, it doesn't look that big. I was wondering about the extra ST/TT brace.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks, The colour is really nice

I was amazed at the sizing. I was thinking of going for the large - so glad I didn't


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Been riding this for the last few weeks.
Still waiting for a Fox Float X2CS shock for it.

I Remember When All Of This Was A Carpark. by multispeedstu, on Flickr

Snowy Bike. by multispeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Looking good Stu - I bet that's not very much fun


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge having a good time on a flowy singletrack. Good times!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Canfield Epo sweetness


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Met a little buddy on the goose today


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Thoughts on this frame









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

ttimpe said:


> Thoughts on this frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

Stumpjumper 6fattie Expert.


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

Canfield Nimble 9 ('16 frame). Been bombing down the trails all spring on this thing. Still messing with the psi, but love it so far.


----------



## BigZeee (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

Picked this up after work this afternoon...



Looking forward to getting lots of saddle time on it!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

2whl-hoop said:


> Picked this up after work this afternoon...
> 
> Looking forward to getting lots of saddle time on it!


very nice!!


----------



## Plush Forward (Feb 7, 2006)

My converted Carbine 29 to 27.5 Plus.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's take it to Valhalla...

Sweet ride, Plush!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

My elbows hurt looking at all if these plus bikes. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Plush Forward said:


> My converted Carbine 29 to 27.5 Plus.


looks so damn good, phock those wagon wheels..


----------



## Plush Forward (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks y'all! Looks like my 29er wheels will be out of commission for a while


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Second-round build, this time with a dedicated boost fork and honest 3" wide tires on i45mm rims.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

prj71 said:


> My elbows hurt looking at all if these plus bikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Try and resist the urge to fap.


----------



## 1rydog (Aug 29, 2005)

*vassago*

She turned out nicely.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

1rydog said:


> She turned out nicely


shhaaazam it sure did!!


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Hightower in plus form rolling on 3.0's.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice Vassago.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gasmanxj said:


> Hightower in plus form rolling on 3.0's.
> 
> View attachment 1071314
> View attachment 1071315


That is very nice! Do you know how much it weighs? And what width rim?


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is very nice! Do you know how much it weighs? And what width rim?


Thanks! 27.8 lbs w/XTR trail pedals, Nox Kitsuma wheels 36mm ID.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Marin...don't know if we will see more of these..but I love it


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Anglesports said:


> full carbon fiber 27.5 plus frame and wheel. anyone need?


I'd suggest starting a classified ad within the classified section after reading the 'rules' and list the item with the necessary details, ie pictures, location, brand name etc then come to other sub forums and do the same.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Looking to test one out at DirtFest today! Bike is just what I have been looking for--steel rigid, wide range cassette. Jury is still out on that seat tube angle. I love to climb.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Anglesports said:


> sorry. Just for a small ads. I am green hand here. I do not know how to post pictures. our 650B+ frame is max 3.0'' tire, thru axle 12*148mm. We are Chinese Manufacturer. the brand name is Angle.


Please don't just go into threads and try to sell us your bikes.

If every manufacturer did that, then it would ruin these forums.

Participate if you have something constructive to add to the conversation. Trying to sell your frames isn't constructive here.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

1rydog said:


> She turned out nicely.
> View attachment 1071277
> View attachment 1071278
> View attachment 1071279
> ...


Nice. Which Vassago frame is that? I don't see any 27.5+ frames on their website.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Anglesports said:


> full carbon fiber 27.5 plus frame and wheel. anyone need?


Anglesports, this is a required read for anyone that is commercially promoting their product. For personal sales there is the classified section.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/manufacturer-guidelines-947997.html


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Pony Rustler with enough bags that I can ride with nothing on my back.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> Pony Rustler with enough bags that I can ride with nothing on my back.


does this mean your a triple bagger??


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> does this mean your a triple bagger??


More like a Ham and Egger


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! Green eggs n ham!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Those RP down tube bags are seriously handy. I love mine.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> Those RP down tube bags are seriously handy. I love mine.


It took a while to find it. Down tube bags are not a common item. I use it for stuff I want with me but don't need often. Very well made. 
-


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

First ride as 27.5+ wasn't long enough ran 15psi rear and 13 front... going to a rockier trail tomorrow 









Those of you with both 29 and 27.5+ wheelsets, how much work is the swap? This took a cassette change and a realignment of the front brake. Still considering getting a second cassette but they're so expensive :eekster:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

grizzler said:


> First ride as 27.5+ wasn't long enough ran 15psi rear and 13 front... going to a rockier trail tomorrow
> 
> Those of you with both 29 and 27.5+ wheelsets, how much work is the swap? This took a cassette change and a realignment of the front brake. Still considering getting a second cassette but they're so expensive :eekster:


make sure and up the PSI a couple to avoid flats tomorrow. i will be swapping between wheelsets soon for giggles and yes it's a costly method but far less than adding another ride to the quiver, although that's not a bad thing either.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

grizzler said:


> First ride as 27.5+ wasn't long enough ran 15psi rear and 13 front... going to a rockier trail tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1071792
> 
> ...


What # of gears?

10 speed is reasonable. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=67882&category=534

11 speed https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=76309&category=3673

Hope you have a good ride tomorrow.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks! It's 11 speed on an xd driver, I'm just being a baby I don't want to get the X01 cassette that's on there already, I'll probably just get a GX...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, XD's are a premium... GX will fill the bill!
I'm getting ready to lace up a pair of Scraper's and still waiting on hubs to come available. I plan on rotors as well as cassette so I can be the lazy little beanpole I am. 45 second tire changes, here I come!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> make sure and up the PSI a couple to avoid flats tomorrow.


Last Friday, on the way back from a ride, I decided to soften up the tires (3" WTB Bridgers on Scraper rims, tubeless). Let out some air, rode for a bit, then let out more air, and descended the last 2 miles on rocky washed out woods roads at moderate speed. Talk about the trail disappearing beneath you. When I got home, I measured the pressure. 7 lbs in front, 9 in back.

I doubt I'll continue to ride them that soft, but I will try dropping them from the 15front/15rear I've been doing to maybe 12 front and 13 rear. Given they're tubeless and that I don't ride agressively, I don't fear for flats.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gasp4air, I do tend to run my tires 7/9 on some of the trails that are relatively rock free and the traction is awesome. Can't always do it, but occasionally the trail is perfect for it. Most of the time pressure is 10-15 according to the terrain. I'm 160#'s and light riding style.

You might try various pressures between 10-15, might be good to know the range you can run.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Sherpa on the trillium trail...*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Canoe, that thing's a work of art!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Trail pic and I'm done!


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

So much fun!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

grizzler said:


> Trail pic and I'm done!
> View attachment 1072060


Cool, I'm gonna go ride your bike!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

grizzler said:


> Trail pic and I'm done!
> View attachment 1072060


I covered the orange underbelly of my PR with black vinyl, much more to my liking. But in a desert setting, orange looks a lot better than it does in Connecticut.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> I covered the orange underbelly of my PR with black vinyl, much more to my liking. But in a desert setting, orange looks a lot better than it does in Connecticut.


Very true the orange goes well with the desert, I came from a sunburst colored bike so this one feels very understated in comparison! How does it like with the black vinyl?


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Cool, I'm gonna go ride your bike!


Ha this one's taken!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Cool, I'm gonna go ride your bike!


and imma ride sarge while your at it...thats is unless he bucks me off..:eekster:


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

grizzler said:


> Very true the orange goes well with the desert, I came from a sunburst colored bike so this one feels very understated in comparison! How does it like with the black vinyl?


Posted a pic 1 page back. Here's another


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

grizzler said:


> I'll probably just get a GX...


FWIW, I've been quite impressed with GX so far. Nothing too fancy, it's just solid, shifts cleanly and hasn't once let me down yet.



grizzler said:


> View attachment 1072060


Man, I can imagine that the PR is ridiculous fun in the desert. If I'd had that bike when I lived in Tucson, I would've gotten into all kinds of trouble...

Let's keep the plus stoke goin'!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> Posted a pic 1 page back. Here's another
> 
> View attachment 1072144


That looks slick! I like the red in the head badge too. In thinking of taking the stickers off the pike too. Sweet ride!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> FWIW, I've been quite impressed with GX so far. Nothing too fancy, it's just solid, shifts cleanly and hasn't once let me down yet.
> 
> Man, I can imagine that the PR is ridiculous fun in the desert. If I'd had that bike when I lived in Tucson, I would've gotten into all kinds of trouble...
> 
> Let's keep the plus stoke goin'!


Can you tell which trail it is? It was really wild how much fun it was on the chunky stuff. Thanks for the feedback on the GX cassette, I think I will go for it.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

grizzler said:


> Can you tell which trail it is?


Hmm...is that in the Rincons? Been a long time since I lived there.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> Hmm...is that in the Rincons? Been a long time since I lived there.


It's sweetwater, really beautiful trail considered part of saguaro west


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My Hightower, forgot I already posted it on this forum. But it's so cool I had to post again 
View attachment 1081714


















View attachment 1081724


----------



## Chayse22 (Apr 4, 2015)

That looks great. Do you think there would be clearance for a 3.25? Or is 3.0 it? Also what width are the Nox rims? I'm partial to wider internal width rims on my bike. I'd like to do an i40 or i45 with a 3.0. Think it would fit?
Thx.

Hmm...This was intended as a reply to Gasmanxj about his Hightower.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Chayse22 said:


> That looks great. Do you think there would be clearance for a 3.25? Or is 3.0 it? Also what width are the Nox rims? I'm partial to wider internal width rims on my bike. I'd like to do an i40 or i45 with a 3.0. Think it would fit?
> Thx.
> 
> Hmm...This was intended as a reply to Gasmanxj about his Hightower.


3.0 is the max, I'm running a 2.8 Trailblazer on the back and there is a lot of clearance with my 38 mm Rovals, but I am not sure about anything bigger than 3.0


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry about that, I just saw you meant for someone else


----------



## xgsjx (May 24, 2016)

Here's mine...


----------



## Chayse22 (Apr 4, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> 3.0 is the max, I'm running a 2.8 Trailblazer on the back and there is a lot of clearance with my 38 mm Rovals, but I am not sure about anything bigger than 3.0


No worries. It's all good. This is good info as well. Thanks.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Haven't gotten a ride on it yet with the new wheelset/tires, but they are mounted and ready to go!


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

*Norco Torrent 7.2*

Here's my Norco Torrent 7.2. Not much stock besides the frame/fork/rims/crank.

Awesome, awesome bike. I'm trying **** I would never have dreamed of riding.

Changed from OEM:

Tubeless
Currently XO 11-36 10sp.
Schwalbe Rocket Ron Snakeskin rear tire - friggin' fast!!!
New Suntour Raidon with supposedly upgraded internals after the OEM unit died. Working great so far.
Easton Haven 35 carbon bars w/50mm stem.
SRAM Guides RSC w/Centerline
9 Point 8 Fall line dropper post
WTB Rocket saddle - cheap version with lots of cush
2-3 weeks from now: New GX1 drivetrain w/Grip Shift along with Hope Pro 4 HD rear Boost hub.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacobray said:


> Haven't gotten a ride on it yet with the new wheelset/tires, but they are mounted and ready to go!


Let's take it to Valhalla and show it a good time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Let's take it to Valhalla and show it a good time!


BUSTED, you cheatin so n so.....no punkin for you after reading this,:nono:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn it, caught!


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Bad Habit 1 with some upgrades.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Mojo 3 and lovin it!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb's bytchen bike looks fun!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> bOb's bytchen bike looks fun!


It is, just took er on a little 4 day excursion up to Marquette MI and the thing is a hoot. Loovin on the plus (or at least what I call plus) tires. Haven't really found much for negatives just mostly positives. Might not be as playful as my Thunderbolt BC and a little harder to get bent out of shape in the air but the bigger tires sure take the edge off making a long day in the saddle a tad more enjoyable and role pretty friggen fast. Not sure if I should try different rims yet? Right now I have 30 internal width and people are saying that is a little narrow but I really didn't feel any major problems with em. I kinda like that my sidewalls aren't sticking way out like some I have seen on much wider rims. I do think maybe 35mm internal might be the sweet spot for 2.8's??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm running 3.0's on i45's and have had no issues thus far. There are a few scuff marks on the sides but not an issue. I like the profile of the the tires and their traction is amazing. 

With 2.8 I think a 35-40mm is the sweet spot for my riding style and level of experience. I think your 30mm is not too narrow and should fine. It may require more pressure than a wider rim would, but it's all good. Those tires are looking good! Ride on, my friend!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Norco Torrent 7.2 with some upgrades. Absolutely loving this ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That Torrent has some nice place to ride! Enjoy those fat tires!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

bdundee said:


> Mojo 3 and lovin it!!


2 kool for school!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

bdundee said:


> It is, just took er on a little 4 day excursion up to Marquette MI and the thing is a hoot. Loovin on the plus (or at least what I call plus) tires. Haven't really found much for negatives just mostly positives. Might not be as playful as my Thunderbolt BC and a little harder to get bent out of shape in the air but the bigger tires sure take the edge off making a long day in the saddle a tad more enjoyable and role pretty friggen fast. Not sure if I should try different rims yet? Right now I have 30 internal width and people are saying that is a little narrow but I really didn't feel any major problems with em. I kinda like that my sidewalls aren't sticking way out like some I have seen on much wider rims. I do think maybe 35mm internal might be the sweet spot for 2.8's??


30>35i your not missing much if anything at all. The 35i wheelset & NN 2.8 is my next build(today) and like you believe it's the e-ticket combo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

idbrian said:


> Bad Habit 1 with some upgrades.


happy trails.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Any of you guys read Pinkbike? Man, the members on that site HATE plus bikes or any new "tech." Any article on there about plus bikes is followed by just angry diatribe. Everything is some industry conspiracy to make money. I get the idea that the industry can seem to push new products in an ongoing effort to make money, but damn. It makes me wonder what smack those guys were talking about during the 27.5 and 29" boom ten years ago. I bet a lot of eating words has happened. I came straight from a 26" bike so i am liking it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

idbrian said:


> Any of you guys read Pinkbike? Man, the members on that site HATE plus bikes or any new "tech." Any article on there about plus bikes is followed by just angry diatribe. Everything is some industry conspiracy to make money. I get the idea that the industry can seem to push new products in an ongoing effort to make money, but damn. It makes me wonder what smack those guys were talking about during the 27.5 and 29" boom ten years ago. I bet a lot of eating words has happened. I came straight from a 26" bike so i am liking it a lot.


I don't and quite frankly may never. Change is constant so either take the ride or not is my thought.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Sherpa*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Phuck em if they can't take the fat. Their loss is in no way harming our fray of the +. We got it sweet and they hafta ride rock hard little tires, not too shabby cause we have it awesome and they don't.



idbrian said:


> Any of you guys read Pinkbike? Man, the members on that site HATE plus bikes or any new "tech." Any article on there about plus bikes is followed by just angry diatribe. Everything is some industry conspiracy to make money. I get the idea that the industry can seem to push new products in an ongoing effort to make money, but damn. It makes me wonder what smack those guys were talking about during the 27.5 and 29" boom ten years ago. I bet a lot of eating words has happened. I came straight from a 26" bike so i am liking it a lot.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

idbrian said:


> Any of you guys read Pinkbike? Man, the members on that site HATE plus bikes or any new "tech." Any article on there about plus bikes is followed by just angry diatribe. Everything is some industry conspiracy to make money. I get the idea that the industry can seem to push new products in an ongoing effort to make money, but damn. It makes me wonder what smack those guys were talking about during the 27.5 and 29" boom ten years ago. I bet a lot of eating words has happened. I came straight from a 26" bike so i am liking it a lot.


Then you need to actually go to the hardtail specific forums and not just reading comments in the Pinkbike front page posts. Generally they are received well there by the hardtailers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mowabb (Dec 9, 2011)

My baby..


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

mowabb said:


> My baby..


Really nice looking rig... What in the hell is it?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

It's probably the same guys that talked smack about suspension, but they now have the internet


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's mine...
Only upgraded the brakes to XT and tubeless tires. 
This bike is super light and fun to ride!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

tfinator said:


> Really nice looking rig... What in the hell is it?


Appears to be a Triton missile...


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

saildesign said:


> Appears to be a Triton missile...


Mmmmm. Triton is that Russian ti outfit, yes?


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Trek2422 said:


> Here's mine...
> Only upgraded the brakes to XT.
> This bike is super light and fun to ride!
> 
> ...


What does it weight, ready to ride?


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

jtaylor996 said:


> What does it weight, ready to ride?


I haven't officially weighted it but it's about 26/27 lbs...aluminum frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j3ffro (May 8, 2015)

I keep forgetting to add a few pictures of my Hightower to this thread. C build that started as a 29er, my LBS built I9/ARC40 wheels with Vee Crown Gems. I've got about 80 miles on them, and I don't know why/when I'll go back. These were both from my first plus ride, this is a trail that starts about a mile from my front door and is various terrain through hundreds of acres of state trust land. The plus tires make sand (almost) non-existent, the rocky sections far more doable, and the whole thing more enjoyable. I'm currently running 16/20 psi, but I'm roughly 250 lbs all geared up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

j3ffro said:


> I keep forgetting to add a few pictures of my Hightower to this thread. C build that started as a 29er, my LBS built I9/ARC40 wheels with Vee Crown Gems. I've got about 80 miles on them, and I don't know why/when I'll go back. These were both from my first plus ride, this is a trail that starts about a mile from my front door and is various terrain through hundreds of acres of state trust land. The plus tires make sand (almost) non-existent, the rocky sections far more doable, and the whole thing more enjoyable. I'm currently running 16/20 psi, but I'm roughly 250 lbs all geared up.


wanted to see them but they don't show??:eekster:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Finally snagged me one


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1083433
> 
> Finally snagged me one


and a way kewl color to boot!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

j3ffro said:


> I keep forgetting to add a few pictures of my Hightower to this thread. C build that started as a 29er, my LBS built I9/ARC40 wheels with Vee Crown Gems. I've got about 80 miles on them, and I don't know why/when I'll go back. These were both from my first plus ride, this is a trail that starts about a mile from my front door and is various terrain through hundreds of acres of state trust land. The plus tires make sand (almost) non-existent, the rocky sections far more doable, and the whole thing more enjoyable. I'm currently running 16/20 psi, but I'm roughly 250 lbs all geared up.


Nice bike and pictures!


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is my '17 Trek Fuel EX5 I picked up a few weeks ago. I got hooked on the plus size tires when I bought a '16 Trek Stache 7 but I want to go full suspension so the 27.5+ Fuel was a no-brainer!

As soon as I got it home I swapped out the stem, bars and pedals for the Diety ones off my Stache. I also installed the KS dropper (the internal routing was a *****!) Then it went tubeless.

I will be converting it to 1x10 with a XT clutch derailleur, Goat Link and Sunrace 11-42 cassette. I also have a set of SRAM Guide RS brakes to put on. I just need to find the time to get it done.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Get after it, Mustang... Nice ride, Dood! looks sharp...That thing's a dirt couch of sho.

I was amazed at how fun my hardtail b+ is for street sessions as well as everything else I've subjected it to.

You'll love the fatness of the + rubber along wth the full squish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

mustang183 said:


> Here is my '17 Trek Fuel EX5 I picked up a few weeks ago. I got hooked on the plus size tires when I bought a '16 Trek Stache 7 but I want to go full suspension so the 27.5+ Fuel was a no-brainer!
> 
> As soon as I got it home I swapped out the stem, bars and pedals for the Diety ones off my Stache. I also installed the KS dropper (the internal routing was a *****!) Then it went tubeless.
> 
> I will be converting it to 1x10 with a XT clutch derailleur, Goat Link and Sunrace 11-42 cassette. I also have a set of SRAM Guide RS brakes to put on. I just need to find the time to get it done.


Damn that's sharp mustang, FS+ is a hoot.


----------



## j3ffro (May 8, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> wanted to see them but they don't show??:eekster:


Thanks for the heads up. I linked them from Imgur while at work and they showed up. Now they are hosted locally and appear to work. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

j3ffro said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I linked them from Imgur while at work and they showed up. Now they are hosted locally and appear to work. Sorry!


no worries thanks for the edit though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

imgur stopped mtbr from being able to show their links here, the classifieds breached the tos with them. I can usually right click > view image in Firefox and see the imgur links.

Nice bikes in here btw, sub'd!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

nice ride Mustang - what does it weigh after your tubeless conversion work?


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

TheBaldBlur said:


> nice ride Mustang - what does it weigh after your tubeless conversion work?


Stock without pedals it was just a hair under 33lbs. I just weighed it with the my current Diety parts and KS dropper and it sits at 33.1 lbs. I hoping to shave some more weight off when I convert to 1x10 and swap the brakes. It's definitely on the heavy side right now but it is the lower end EX5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Sexy RMB 'bunny. Damn. Great color for any season, possibly especially so in the fall. Very nice.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

The Fuse out on the cliffs this morning sporting its new riser bar. Bracing breeze, but it was blowing me home. .


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Sexy RMB 'bunny. Damn. Great color for any season, possibly especially so in the fall. Very nice.


OSHA safety orange is a delightful color all year round no doubt! I miss my Lava Dome, although it was more of a burnt OSHA safety orange. 



saildesign said:


> The Fuse out on the cliffs this morning sporting its new riser bar. Bracing breeze, but it was blowing me home. .


Very nice! Looks like a fun place to ride.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

mustang183 said:


> Stock without pedals it was just a hair under 33lbs. I just weighed it with the my current Diety parts and KS dropper and it sits at 33.1 lbs. I hoping to shave some more weight off when I convert to 1x10 and swap the brakes. It's definitely on the heavy side right now but it is the lower end EX5.


Thanks Mustang. That's not a bad weight for FS and a dropper.


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Thanks Mustang. That's not a bad weight for FS and a dropper.


I've never been someone that worries about weight to much. I like my components to be able to hold up to the abuse even if it's a little heavier. I'm a big fan of Diety Components, their stuff is designed by riders and holds up well without being to heavy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Kingdom Vendetta 29er Plus- Latest Spec*

Latest Spec-

Wheelbuilder Enve M70 HV (Hope Pro 4 boost hubs, Sapim Race spokes)	
Rockshox Lyrik 160mm Dual Air 27.5+/29 Boost	
9point8 Fall Line 150mm dropper	
SDG Bel Air Ti 2.0 saddle	
Deity seatpost clamp, blue	
Enve HDH 810mm 46mm rise carbon bars	
Revolution Suspension Grips, Large	
Hope Tech 3 V4 (front), Hope Tech 3 E4 (rear) calipers	
Hope Tech V4 vented 203mm (front) Hope floating 203mm (rear)	rotors, blue	
Ti Springs Brake and Adapter Bolts/washers, Ti, blue	
Ti Springs Brake Cup and Cone Washer Set, blue
Ti Springs Rotor bolts, blue
Uberbike Ti water bottle cage bolts, blue
Pro Bolt Ti hanger bolts, blue
Uberbike Matrix brake pads
Uberbike Ti brake lever bolts, blue	
Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8 120 TPI	
Shimano XT FC-M8000 Boost cranks ((last change will be XTR 180mm cranks and Stages power meter crank arm)	
Stages Power Meter Crank ST-8000	
Wippermann Connex 11SX chain	
Chris King Threadfit 24 BB, blue w/adapters	
Deity TMAC flat pedals, blue	
Absolute Black 30T Oval chainring	
Sunrace 11x46 Cassette, Black	
Shimano XTR M9050 Di2 Rear Mech
Di2 internal battery, cables, junction B and display unit	
Ti Springs Jockey Wheels, blue	
Shimano XTR Firebolt Di2 shifter	
Cane Creek Angleset ZS44/ZS56 
Cane Creek Interlock Headset Spacers, blue	
K Edge Gravity Cap	for Garmin, blue	
King Cage Ti water bottle cage
View attachment 1087815


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

scal 710plus, size xl
did some minor changes, other brakes, guide RS, mounted the nobby nic and rocket ron tubeless, reverb dropper and renthal fatbar lite bar and a 34t chainring(30 was way too small)
weight is 12kg now


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

mustang183 said:


> Here is my '17 Trek Fuel EX5 I picked up a few weeks ago. I got hooked on the plus size tires when I bought a '16 Trek Stache 7 but I want to go full suspension so the 27.5+ Fuel was a no-brainer!
> 
> As soon as I got it home I swapped out the stem, bars and pedals for the Diety ones off my Stache. I also installed the KS dropper (the internal routing was a *****!) Then it went tubeless.
> 
> I will be converting it to 1x10 with a XT clutch derailleur, Goat Link and Sunrace 11-42 cassette. I also have a set of SRAM Guide RS brakes to put on. I just need to find the time to get it done.


Sweet! I've been trying to decide between a 5 or an 8. Have you ridden any good climbs yet? I'm wondering if the difference in suspension, drivetrain and dropper is worth the extra $$$ for the 8. The Reactiv shock gets a lot of praise. Do you notice much pedal bob with the shock open while climbing? The 5's shock doesn't have the Reactiv feature as far as I can tell.
I like the colors of the 5 better!


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

BigRugger03 said:


> Latest Spec-
> 
> Wheelbuilder Enve M70 HV (Hope Pro 4 boost hubs, Sapim Race spokes)
> Rockshox Lyrik 160mm Dual Air 27.5+/29 Boost
> ...


I always find it funny when seeing a forum member from a different forum in a forum......Don't know why. Feels like getting caught cheating or something!

Anyway, what are the plans for the lb wheelset now they are gone?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Some changes to my Pine Mountain 1


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sitting right here in my room in boxes waiting to be sold! Tires not included, but if you want an almost new set of NNs 27.5 x 2.8 we can discuss that as well....

All Mountain glossy 12K 32H 
Hope Pro 4 44T Black 110mm BOOST 15mm 32H J-bend 6-bolt 
Hope Pro 4 44T Black 148mm BOOST 12mm 32H Shimano MTB 10/11S J-bend 6-bolt 
DT SWISS Competition black J-bend 
DT SWISS STANDARD Black Aluminium 
Blue Light-bicycle decal, 460+/-15g 
SPOKE DT SWISS Competition black J-bend
NIPPLE DT SWISS STANDARD Black Aluminium


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

BigRugger03 said:


> Sitting right here in my room in boxes waiting to be sold! Tires not included, but if you want an almost new set of NNs 27.5 x 2.8 we can discuss that as well....
> 
> All Mountain glossy 12K 32H
> Hope Pro 4 44T Black 110mm BOOST 15mm 32H J-bend 6-bolt
> ...


What's the internal width? Been looking to have a set of LB built up...


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Unit91MS said:


> What's the internal width? Been looking to have a set of LB built up...


31.6 mm


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

Novaterra said:


> scal 710plus, size xl
> did some minor changes, other brakes, guide RS, mounted the nobby nic and rocket ron tubeless, reverb dropper and renthal fatbar lite bar and a 34t chainring(30 was way too small)
> weight is 12kg now


Hey nice bike... I have the same one. I changed the brakes to Shimano XT. 
Like to know how the 34t chainring feels (I'm thinking of going oval) and the Nobby Nic's?
(I have Rocket Ron's front and rear.) thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

34 feels good, can't fit a bigger one, think can use a 36. I didn't feel happy with the rocket on front in fast loose corners, nobby bite's a bit more


----------



## BSEVEER (Jan 31, 2004)

My New Foes Alpine Plus


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BSEVEER said:


> My New Foes Alpine Plus


Nice Foes, MoFo! :cornut:


----------



## BSEVEER (Jan 31, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice Foes, MoFo! :cornut:


Thank you sir!


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

BigRugger03 said:


> Sitting right here in my room in boxes waiting to be sold! Tires not included, but if you want an almost new set of NNs 27.5 x 2.8 we can discuss that as well....
> 
> All Mountain glossy 12K 32H
> Hope Pro 4 44T Black 110mm BOOST 15mm 32H J-bend 6-bolt
> ...


Ah damn. Forgot they were 12k finish. Remember now from pinkbike when you got them. If they were UD I'd be interested.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BSEVEER said:


> Thank you sir!


You're welcome.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

Framed Marquette

carbon frame, reba fork, gx drivetrain, boost hubs/crank, 27.5x3.0, ect ect.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty snug fit^^


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

true. to be fair, the tires measure a hair wider than 3" (3 1/8") across the carcass. 3" on the nose at the tread. theyre on super heavy alexrims md50s.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

any tire or rim wobble won't be pretty, i35-40 & 2.8's a far better fit.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Canfield EPO running 27.5+ 2.8 NN's. As shown weighs 27 lbs exactly.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Moonmen!*

Newly built up Moonmen 27+. Only one ride so far, but so far:thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bikeny said:


> Newly built up Moonmen 27+. Only one ride so far, but so far:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1090131


Dude. Nice.


----------



## staz (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hendrix*

Best trail ripper I've had in a while...the NOX Kitsuma laced to Onyx hubs..rule silent style..no drag..and the 2017 Fox Suspension is dialed!


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

first ride on the 2.8 minions... so much stiffer than the nobless nics i had on there.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bikeny said:


> Newly built up Moonmen 27+. Only one ride so far, but so far:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1090131


Ok, that's ****ing _hot._ :eekster:

What bar are you running? Looks interesting...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bikeny said:


> Newly built up Moonmen 27+. Only one ride so far, but so far:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1090131


What size is that nice ride and how tall are you?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Newly built up Moonmen 27+. Only one ride so far, but so far:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1090131


Nice ride, bikeny! 
A friend of mine has a Moonie +bike with S&S couplers and removable rear triangle to break it down for travel. Those Moonmen folks do some very sweet work, indeed! 
Congratz, Dood!!


----------



## staz (Jan 29, 2004)

mitchy said:


> first ride on the 2.8 minions... so much stiffer than the nobless nics i had on there.


Where's you find the Minions 2.8?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

staz said:


> Where's you find the Minions 2.8?


this will be somewhat helpful

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/maxxis-highroller-2-8-a-1020562.html


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> Ok, that's ****ing _hot._ :eekster:
> 
> What bar are you running? Looks interesting...


Thanks!

Groovy Cycle Works Ti Luv Handles. Sweet bars, I have 2 sets!

See this thread for more info: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/new-frame-teaser-shots-1020370.html


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Size is around 18" and I'm 5'10". Nothing weird size wise, but lots of other details. Check out the build thread I posted above.


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

*The Surly Burly Bantam Wizard*

Not nearly as exotic (or expensive ) as bikeny's titanium ride, my Bantam is now a full on B+ bomber. Now wearing 27.5x3.0 Dirt Wizards on Spank Oozy Trail 395+ rims laced (by me) to Industry Nine hubs. The rear fitment is tight, the chainline sucks, but it's mine. Need to retune the suspension and play around with tire pressures a bit, but the first ride was promising.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*More upgrades on my Vendetta Plus*

Changed over from a 35mm to a 50mm Deity Cavity stem and added a 15T lower jockey wheel just to see how it worked out.

The longer stem was a good idea and I like the steering better this way. Was a bit "twitchy" with the 35mm stem.

That is an Afghan soldier on the bike. He took it for a short spin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

carbine_275 said:


> Not nearly as exotic (or expensive ) as bikeny's titanium ride, my Bantam is now a full on B+ bomber. Now wearing 27.5x3.0 Dirt Wizards on Spank Oozy Trail 395+ rims laced (by me) to Industry Nine hubs. The rear fitment is tight, the chainline sucks, but it's mine. Need to retune the suspension and play around with tire pressures a bit, but the first ride was promising.


very nice carbine, i've seen those rims someplace before..


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> very nice carbine, i've seen those rims someplace before..


Thanks nv. I have no idea where you've seen the rims 

Seriously though, the rebuild/re-envisioning of the Bantam was challenging, starting with the decision to build up a wheelset on my own, and wondering if I should even consider messing around with a bike that was pretty dialed in. The first ride was good from a perspective that my wheels didn't fold, spokes didn't ping, and I didn't die.

One problem - It felt slow, and I did have to work harder to keep the DW's rolling down the trail. The second ride was very different than the first. After doing mild suspension tuning, reducing air pressure slightly, the bike was transformed into a badder, burlier version of its former self.

Another interesting thing happened during the ride, which was I lost my rear brakes, and subsequently had to change up my riding style to use only very mild front braking and let the rear carve the turns. No more rear lockup induced drifting the turns. I felt the magic of the Dirt Wizard holding on in turns I had been sliding through.

In an instant, my technique transformed to take advantage of the newly found grip, backing off the brakes and simply trusting the DW's to push me through the turns.

Officially on the B+ bandwagon...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

^outstanding sequence of events in a cool kind of way.


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> ^outstanding sequence of events in a cool kind of way.


Kind of the 'perfect storm' chain of events. For reference, I was running WTB Breakout 2.5's on the Bantam previously, so quite a difference in how the DW's roll by comparison. No to find out what happened to my rear brakes...


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

forgot my other plus bike before... :skep:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

mitchy said:


> forgot my other plus bike before... :skep:


sketchy showin all this P L U S goodness doncha know.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The + addiction runs deep, phatty! I hear Punkin's looking at some 3.25's...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> The + addiction runs deep, phatty! I hear Punkin's looking at some 3.25's...


ummmmm, nooooooo punkin might be window shoppin but can't wear dem oversized shoes like the mayor does.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ummmmm, nooooooo punkin might be window shoppin but can't wear dem oversized shoes like the mayor does.


Pfft! Sarge can wear a 3.5, according to Alex. Has me thinking Sarge might be going snow riding this winter.


----------



## Greenjack (Apr 19, 2009)

Built this up on Tuesday. This is my first plus bike. So far so good. 28.57lbs without the water bottle.


----------



## V3sku (Sep 9, 2016)

*Ktm kapoho*


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Quick search (I took Russian in high school 20+ years ago) is Triton custom bikes: Triton


----------



## SCRocklobster (Sep 12, 2016)

*Here's mine stumpy 6fattie 8/20/16*

























Just had it a couple weeks but 10+ on the fun meter. Plus tires no problem railing the corners


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's my 650B+, Titanium frame custom geometry, RS Lyrik 140 Boost,ZTR Hugo wheelset % WTB Trailboss & DURO Miner tires


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

First ride on my Banshee Phantom 27.5+, which inherited the fork and wheelset from my Bantam. I little bit more clearance than the Bantam, plus a much better pedaling platform to put the power down with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2016)

^^ cool beans mang!!


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ cool beans mang!!


Thanks nv!

One ride in, and I think I've made the right decision with the Phantom. Even though it's probably the heaviest bike I own, which I've only really noticed when getting some air, it just feels right from a fit perspective. It's longer than my former Bronson, but I'm able to negotiate turns much better on the Phantom. I also don't find myself having to shift around in the saddle very much if at all compared to the Bronson, where I was always moving fore/aft trying to get my weight in the right spot.

I realize that it's maybe not typical to compare these bikes, as they're very different, but from a $in vs $out perspective it does. It just wasn't meant to be with the Bronson, as much I wanted things to work out with it.

Still need another ride or two to dial in the suspension and tire pressures, which feel like they are going to be different than they were when being worn by the Bantam. Rear shock is still at the factory tune, and I know how small changes can make a big difference with the DBInline. Something that surprised me was how different the chainline was on the Phantom, which allows me to run the chainring in the typical 1x position while also having sufficient tire clearance, where the chain would contact the tire on the Bantam (who inherited the Bronson's Nobl wheels and DHF/Aggressor tires).


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just got a 2017 Framed Marquette, RS Reba fork, sram gx drivetrain, and avid bb5 brakes. Really happy with it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

mowabb said:


> My baby..


Very nice !


----------



## mowabb (Dec 9, 2011)

boude said:


> Very nice !


Thanks!


----------



## polo7 (Jun 24, 2015)

mitchy said:


> forgot my other plus bike before... :skep:


Nobby Nics 2.8 or 3.0?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Riding the Intense ACV. Bone stock and I'm loving it!

Thanks for all of the great info in this section of the forum.


----------



## Sothix (Aug 11, 2016)

I am also riding an ACV. Can't get enough. Loving the plus life.


----------



## boostenmkiv (Jun 13, 2006)

My stumpjumper comp carbon 6fattie and my girlfriends turbo levo 6fattie @ Patapsco trails


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

boostenmkiv said:


> My stumpjumper comp carbon 6fattie and my girlfriends turbo levo 6fattie @ Patapsco trails


Tell her to get that dirt bike off the trail!!


----------



## Hakka (Jul 7, 2008)

2017 Stumpy


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

My Diamondback Catch 2. Added the Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair, Absolute Black 28t oval, WTB Pure V saddle, and swapped out bars and stem. This thing it ridiculous. So very much fun and ridiculously capable everywhere. Shortish chainstays keep it lively, and this level link platform pedals like nothing else I've been on - so little pedal feedback, efficient AND plush. Don't know much about the Kenda Havoc's, but these are a non-tubeless wire bead - soon to be swapped out (even though they actually ride really well). I don't have weights on them, but when/if Kenda Havoc pro's come out, I'll consider them. So far great traction in everything but mud, even on leaf strewn stuff. Given how huge of an improvement the Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's made on my fatbike, one of their offerings is high on my list as well. I'll be sticking to the 2.8 platform, even though there's sufficient room to run 3.0's. Rim id is 32 mm, and i really like the profile of the 2.8's on these. No desire to go wider on the rims. This thing is plenty plush with 2.8's, 3.0's would just add heft and the undamped rebound I'm trying to get away from on the fatty hardtail. I'm really liking the Fox 34 - on par with my Pike, feels even plusher because of the 2.8's. 130/130 mm travel, thought about upping the fork to 140mm, but this bike is really well balanced as is.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Borealis Yampa 27.5 Plus*

I finally took the plunge and built up a set of 27.5+ wheels for my Yampa. What a fun setup. I dropped over 3# from the LB90's with D5's 
Setup is Derby rims, Hope hubs, Nobby Nic front and Ranger rear both in 3" variety. 
Today was my first ride on them and initial impressions are good. The grip is great and they spin up really easy. Looking forward to more riding before the snow really sets in here. Then they will be used mostly for bikepacking next summer.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Now I can share wheels between bikes! Picked up a boost fork for my HT to share wheelsets with the 429 trail. Bikes are fun...


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

SB5+ Turq Eagle XO1
HT AE03 pedals
Ergon saddle
OneUp bash guard


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Boiiinnnggg!!!


----------



## Chayse22 (Apr 4, 2015)

That is sweet. Need more pics and a ride report. So much want.


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

Chayse22 said:


> That is sweet. Need more pics and a ride report. So much want.


Well, I set the sag and prelim suspension settings, got the saddle height/angle/position set, and had a wicked fun ride in my yard.....unfortunately it rained here last night so I have to wait for the trails to open for any actual riding!


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Waltly custom made titanium frame
Lyrik RCT3 140mm
Ztr Hugo Duro Miner 3.0 front & WTB Trailboss 3.0 rear

:thumbsup:


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

'17 Niner Jet 9 RDO Plus w/2 star build.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Second ride!*

A Fezzari Cascade Peak built to my specs both measurements and components. It's the standard Cascade Peak with 203/180 rotors, a 1x11 with a 50 tooth low (17 gear inches), shimano pedals, and a KS LEV Integra post. It looks great and rides great!

I got a 27.5+ because I love the ride on the old 26" FS bike and love riding the Fatboy - except that the ride on a rigid is harsh when trails are rough. The 27.5+ is a great middle ground. Now to sell the 26'er.

















The 1x11 cassette. That's a big sprocket!!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Guerilla Gravity Pedalhead...love this bike
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2016)

^^ i bet it's a hoot!!


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

The Phantom has been updated with new treads - Maxxis Rekon+ front and rear. As much as I wanted the Dirt Wizards to work out, the frame and fork just don't have the clearance.

Given the trial conditions are currently a mix of damp hardback, leaf litter, and mud, I am amazed by the grip of the Rekon. I don't really feel as though I gave up much grip relative to the DW's.

Now for the picture from today's ride.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

carbine_275 said:


> The Phantom has been updated with new treads - Maxxis Rekon+ front and rear. As much as I wanted the Dirt Wizards to work out, the frame and fork just don't have the clearance.
> 
> Given the trial conditions are currently a mix of damp hardback, leaf litter, and mud, I am amazed by the grip of the Rekon. I don't really feel as though I gave up much grip relative to the DW's.
> 
> Now for the picture from today's ride.


Sweet whip!!


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

bdundee said:


> Sweet whip!!


Thanks bOb!


----------



## voltairesb (Sep 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Newbies - Fuel EX 8 27.5 Plus*

Hi,

First post in forum. A couple of shots of my EX 8 27.5 plus.

Just started riding in September and addicted already!


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Updated Kingdom Vendetta Pics*

New picture of the Vendetta at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

BigRugger03 said:


> New picture of the Vendetta at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan.


That's just art. Great pic and unbelievable bike!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J-5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post in forum. A couple of shots of my EX 8 27.5 plus.
> 
> Just started riding in September and addicted already!


Welcome to the party! Nice rig too...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

2016 Santa Cruz Hightower CC XO1. Upgrades include eThirteen 9-44 TRS+ cassette, Roval Traverse SL 38 carbon wheelset, WTB Bridger 3.0 front Trailblazer 2.8 rear, Raceface SixC 3/4" carbon riser, Vans lock on grips(red), SDG Falcon Ti saddle, Absolute Black 26T oval chainring.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

Absolutely love this bike! I'll never go back to a regular tire. Seeing more and more of these on the trails I ride.


----------



## aussieinswitzerland (Aug 5, 2007)

*My Fuse*


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

My new 650b+ conversion


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Here it is. Mondraker Crafty XR+


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Inaugural Ride on Ibis Mojo 3.

First full suspension bike. Started riding MTB's in 1987, figured after 30 years they perfected the full suspension bike. And they did, this Mojo's got MOJO!...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

RSAmerica said:


> Inaugural Ride on Ibis Mojo 3.
> 
> First full suspension bike. Started riding MTB's in 1987, figured after 30 years they perfected the full suspension bike. And they did, this Mojo's got MOJO!...


cheers


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

My old bike... many miles of smiles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Warning the following post contains explicit Lefty suspension pictures and bar ends in a single post.
.
.
.
.
I just finished bleeding the brakes so sorry for the basement picture.

My Cannondale Bad Habit Carbon 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

bikewerx said:


> I just finished bleeding the brakes so sorry for the basement picture.
> 
> My Cannondale Bad Habit Carbon 1


it's a tri-pod.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice looking HT, but as someone who's tried the Trailblazer as a first tyre and several others since, I'll give this piece of advice...unless you need that size tyre for clearance, get something else for the back, the TB doesn't offer anything but a bit of volume, rolls fast, but no real grip/traction to speak of, much better tyre options out there.


mtnbkr80015 said:


> 2016 Santa Cruz Hightower CC XO1. Upgrades include eThirteen 9-44 TRS+ cassette, Roval Traverse SL 38 carbon wheelset, WTB Bridger 3.0 front Trailblazer 2.8 rear, Raceface SixC 3/4" carbon riser, Vans lock on grips(red), SDG Falcon Ti saddle, Absolute Black 26T oval chainring.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a few pics from 2016.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Livin' large


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Love my Waltworks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

some great photos you fellas shared.


----------



## grammy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi guys, sorry if it was asked already. But what are the frames you use for 27.5 plus?, are the 29er frames and 29er forks will do for 27.5 plus set up. Thanks.

Great bikes. Whew. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EC3 (Nov 16, 2016)

grammy said:


> Hi guys, sorry if it was asked already. But what are the frames you use for 27.5 plus?, are the 29er frames and 29er forks will do for 27.5 plus set up. Thanks.
> 
> Great bikes. Whew.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a SC Hightower frame but the fork is a 29er Pike 150mm that came off my SC TBLTc. Had the LTc set up with plus tires, 2.8 Rekon/rear and 3.0 RR front. That was a great way to go plus. Many 29er frames(Turner Sultan for instance) will take a 2.8 on the back and the the Pike is such a good fork either way you run it.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

grammy said:


> Hi guys, sorry if it was asked already. But what are the frames you use for 27.5 plus?, are the 29er frames and 29er forks will do for 27.5 plus set up. Thanks.
> 
> Great bikes. Whew.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Please do some reading! Literally, this whole forum is about various Plus size bikes, conversions and off the shelf bikes.


----------



## Delancyrock (Jan 22, 2017)

Pivot 429T 27.5 + w/ Reynolds/ i9 wheel upgrade

Yep it's upside down...and it doesn't seem like there is a way to fix this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Delancyrock said:


> View attachment 1118426
> 
> 
> Pivot 429T 27.5 + w/ Reynolds/ i9 wheel upgrade
> ...


A vid of riding in this config would be golden.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Delancyrock said:


> View attachment 1118426
> 
> 
> Pivot 429T 27.5 + w/ Reynolds/ i9 wheel upgrade
> ...


Here ya go...


----------



## Globetrottngeek (Jan 12, 2016)

2016 Ragley Bigwig.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Plus twins


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

gpgalanis said:


> Plus twins


so if i take 1 on a date must i take both??


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Only if you can handle them!

Jokes aside these bikes are beasts! Since I got it (the red one) I keep setting new PRs up and down and in rather aggressive trails. 

And my previous bike was an Enduro 29 which was also a fantastic bike but the combination of plus tires and forward geometry is really a confidence booster!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

gpgalanis said:


> Plus twins


What kind of bikes?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Mondraker Crafty Plus. The red one is the XR+ 2017 and the green one the RR+ 2016 with many upgrades. Both are 160 front - 140 rear.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> so if i take 1 on a date must i take both??


Punkin disapproved this message...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Punkin disapproved this message...


yep most likely, i'll make it up.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkin's reaallllyyy pissed!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Pipeline 750 MSL


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet ride Bunny.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

My wife got a Fuse Comp yesterday- first ride today. Now my Hayduke has some B+ company.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Momma's got a great beg grin and you're gonna have competition out there! 

Congrats to both of ya's. 


Good times!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Boo Bear said:


> My wife got a Fuse Comp yesterday- first ride today. Now my Hayduke has some B+ company.
> View attachment 1118524
> View attachment 1118525


Nice looking couple!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice Boo, no snow where were you riding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Boo Bear said:


> My wife got a Fuse Comp yesterday- first ride today. Now my Hayduke has some B+ company.


that's some mighty fine stuff right there.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jealous of all you peeps riding around on plus bikes right now! It's pure fatty country in my part of the world these days, which also doesn't suck, but I'm jonesing for some dirt time and some (slightly) skinnier tires...

Well done, Boo!


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, all. Yeah, once my darling gets her confidence up on the trails and her skills sharpened, I'm in trouble. She is an Ironman finisher....me, I'm just a dude on a bike. 

I'm in a unique situation right now with snow and trails. I live in So. NH, and the trail conditions around me are pretty crappy. However, if I drive about an hour or so north, there is snow for the fatties, and if I drive about an hour south/east, no snow for the B+'s. Though I can't wait to try the Hayduke out on trails I'm familiar with. 

Bunny- the place we rode yesterday was Willowdale State Forest in Ipswich, MA. Awesome place. Very flowing singletrack by New England standards- not a lot of roots and rocks comparatively. A great spot for my wife to get comfortable with the new bike and more aggressive trail riding.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

When I was building my new Hightower I knew I would want a back up set of wheels for it, primarily ( I think ) I will ride it as a 29'r.









I was able to get a set of Raceface Aeffect plus wheels at a good price so this will be it's alternate configuration.








Still to banged up from a crash a few weeks back to ride it.


----------



## 0gravity (Mar 9, 2007)

Boo Bear said:


> I'm in a unique situation right now with snow and trails. I live in So. NH, and the trail conditions around me are pretty crappy. However, if I drive about an hour or so north, there is snow for the fatties, and if I drive about an hour south/east, no snow for the B+'s.


Hey, just some quick unsolicited NH trail advice: I'm from NH, however I live in central PA right now. But I keep in touch with some family that lives in Bedford, just outside of Manchester. They've taken me on some pretty fun trails in that area. Things aren't super well marked so you'd be better off calling some of the local shops and seeing if there are any group rides you can join in on to learn those trails. If you get up the Upper Valley area quite a ways north in Lebanon NH, there's a great new and well marked trail system called "Boston Lot". More info here. Upper Valley Mountain Bike Association - Home I've also heard the trails at Mount Ascutney off the 91 in VT are great but haven't ridden them. Enjoy the riding up there in my old neck of the woods


----------



## ArchieTolliver (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's my Fuse out on a quick afternoon ride from yesterday. Love the CF Wheels. Huge improvement. Getting used to the NN (tubeless) coming from the Spesh Ground Control and Purgatory.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

0gravity said:


> Hey, just some quick unsolicited NH trail advice: I'm from NH, however I live in central PA right now. But I keep in touch with some family that lives in Bedford, just outside of Manchester. They've taken me on some pretty fun trails in that area. Things aren't super well marked so you'd be better off calling some of the local shops and seeing if there are any group rides you can join in on to learn those trails. If you get up the Upper Valley area quite a ways north in Lebanon NH, there's a great new and well marked trail system called "Boston Lot". More info here. Upper Valley Mountain Bike Association - Home I've also heard the trails at Mount Ascutney off the 91 in VT are great but haven't ridden them. Enjoy the riding up there in my old neck of the woods


Funny- I live in Amherst, right next door to Bedford. Sounds like the trails you're talking about might be Grater Woods. There has been a lot of work done there lately from what I hear- I need to get back out there- have only been once so far.

There is a lot of great riding in this area. Horse Hill in Merrimack has come along nicely. Yudikcy in Nashua is a lot of fun, and FOMBA in Auburn/Manch is still a good time. Lots of great riding in NH. When the trails aren't post-holed sheets of ice.


----------



## johnsonbrad1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just picked up my Marin Pine Mountain 2 Tuesday. Some snow and freezing rain put the brakes on plans to actually ride it though! It came with a 2.8 Ranger on the back instead of the 3.0 Trailboss front and back. Marin has been great and is sending me a Trail Boss 3.0 to drop onto the back. Just for fun I tossed an absolute black 28/32 ring up front.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz, johnson. looks like a shakedown is coming soon! You're gonna have some fun rides with the 3.0's. The traction and flotation is amazingly good when the dirt gets a little loose. Noticed the fender on the fork, kinda kewl.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Reposting after some changes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

^ nice kickstand..


----------



## Single_Trak_Mind (Jan 7, 2014)

ArchieTolliver said:


> View attachment 1118900
> 
> 
> Here's my Fuse out on a quick afternoon ride from yesterday. Love the CF Wheels. Huge improvement. Getting used to the NN (tubeless) coming from the Spesh Ground Control and Purgatory.


Nice ride! What does it weigh?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*Banshee Phantom 27.5+*

Here is my recently converted Phantom. Roval Traverse Fattie wheelset with Nobby Nics, 3.0 front and 2.8 rear.

Love it this way for the trail conditions now in New England, barely any snow, lot's of leaves, roots and rocks.


----------



## ArchieTolliver (Sep 6, 2016)

Single_Trak_Mind said:


> Nice ride! What does it weigh?


I have not weighed it yet! I went for a great ride yesterday and could not be more pleased with how it handled. Corners so much better and has tons of grip. Conditions were frozen dirt, patches of snow, mud and mud over ice. One of the best days of the season so far.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

*Matthews custom B+*

my drop bar 27.5plus monster. Started life as a 29er with lots of rear tire clearance and with a Fargo Gen2 fork and drop bars is a super fun ride.









mike


----------



## snoty (Sep 13, 2016)

2017 Fuse Expert


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

you guys have all the nice rides, some day imma get me one...or two.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

Tor said:


> Here's mine


Just GORGEOUS!

Which Nextie rims are those and how do you like them? They show an options for decals color on their website, but I haven't found an option to order white rims.


----------



## rodzilla (Jul 11, 2016)

2016 Stache 7 w/ Spank Oozy Trail 395+, WTB Ranger's 2.8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> you guys have all the nice rides, some day imma get me one...or two.


You know that I am compelled to report this to Punkin, dontcha...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> You know that I am compelled to report this to Punkin, dontcha...


punkin is down for a nap and most likely not to awaken til next [email protected]@


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

rodzilla said:


> 2016 Stache 7 w/ Spank Oozy Trail 395+, WTB Ranger's 2.8


very nice color combo, i too have the spank 395's. :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> punkin is down for a nap and most likely not to awaken til next [email protected]@


Too late, Sarge already spilled the beans...


----------



## rodzilla (Jul 11, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> very nice color combo, i too have the spank 395's. :thumbsup:


Awesome! How do you feel about the Spanks?


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's my dream build


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice first post!


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks, and here's my last ride. This one needs to go away...

I can't imagine going back to any other tire/ wheel size! Love the plus!


----------



## Supah Dave (Jan 6, 2017)

Just bought it. Woot!


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

Tallboy 3 CC


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

rodzilla said:


> Awesome! How do you feel about the Spanks?


so far great. I managed a pr prior to them being released so quite fortunate in both pricing and purchase from their wholesale warehouse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

sx450 said:


> thanks, and here's my last ride. This one needs to go away...
> 
> I can't imagine going back to any other tire/ wheel size! Love the plus!


*WOW*:thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Supah Dave said:


> Just bought it. Woot!


I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on this same bike. I kinda want to ride a tallboy first but they're ugly and the HT is so sexy in that color scheme.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> A 27.5 but had a 26 wheelset built for 26+ for now but most likely also 650b+ in the coming months since the frame is generous clearance wise.
> 
> View attachment 1057762
> View attachment 1057763
> ...


so are you saying you can fit 27.5 plus on that frame??

Great looking bike, if you can get plus 27.5 on there I may be looking for one


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Dave Mac said:


> so are you saying you can fit 27.5 plus on that frame??
> 
> Great looking bike, if you can get plus 27.5 on there I may be looking for one


yessir not only can i but did..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkin's feelin photogenic...Again!!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Welp as of today I joined the plus crowd. LBS works out a great deal for a new beast of the east 3! 29er traded in too which helped.










Dork disc and reflectors gone (why the hell those are included on a bike outside of entry/hybrid is beyond me).

Trashed the remote lock out, went through the bike again myself (love machine built wheels....NOT) and she's good to go.

Now just for the temps to turn cold again tomorrow and freeze things so I can hit the dirt.

Got new tires then bars/stem to do (grips will be here tomorrow) other than that I don't plan on messing with anything till stuff wears out. I actually like the forks. Plush enough without bad dive.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Another gets hooked! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Get fAt, Stay fAt, Ride fAt
Doctor recommended...


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome thread guys- Love all these plus bikes!! Nice work


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I'll bite:


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

wooly88 said:


> Here's mine!


Nice bike! How about some rider feedback? I'm interested in this one for sure.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

SX450 said:


> Nice bike! How about some rider feedback? I'm interested in this one for sure.


I've had it for a couple of months. Been raining a lot here in California but have enough rides on it to conclude that it's an awesome bike for me. I came from a Canfield Riot which was a bit much of a bike for the majority of my riding. I debated heavily between this bike and the v2 SB5. The traction is amazing especially on technical climbs. High speed cornering on loose trails is confidence inspiring. I've also got a 29 inch wheelset that I've thrown on it and it definitely changes the personality of the bike. More feedback and a bit more snappy. Less traction, obviously, but not less than a non-plus bike. It's awesome to have the versatility.


----------



## SX450 (Feb 7, 2017)

wooly88 said:


> I've had it for a couple of months. Been raining a lot here in California but have enough rides on it to conclude that it's an awesome bike for me. I came from a Canfield Riot which was a bit much of a bike for the majority of my riding. I debated heavily between this bike and the v2 SB5. The traction is amazing especially on technical climbs. High speed cornering on loose trails is confidence inspiring. I've also got a 29 inch wheelset that I've thrown on it and it definitely changes the personality of the bike. More feedback and a bit more snappy. Less traction, obviously, but not less than a non-plus bike. It's awesome to have the versatility.


That's good to hear. I like the CS out of the way for less noise on the trail:thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy seatpost Batman :eekster: Curious how tall are you, what inseam and what size frame you went with? Would love to try one of them, definitely.



captain spaulding said:


> I'll bite:


----------



## JFalcetti (Feb 16, 2009)

*Kona Big Honzo*

'17 Fox 34 Factory (140mm)
'17 Fox Transfer Factory Dropper
WTB Scraper i40 w/ I9 Hubs
WTB Bridger 3.0 (front) and Ranger 3.0 (rear)
XT Drivetrain and Brakes


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Holy seatpost Batman :eekster: Curious how tall are you, what inseam and what size frame you went with? Would love to try one of them, definitely.


are you referring to the tree??


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Holy seatpost Batman :eekster: Curious how tall are you, what inseam and what size frame you went with? Would love to try one of them, definitely.


haha I'm 6' 4" with 34" inseem. haha yeah went with the XL, great bike, love the way it rides, upgrading to the specialized tires brought traction to 11.


----------



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

2011 Niner Rip 9
40mm wide carbon rims
Maxxis Rekon/Ikon 2.8


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

captain spaulding said:


> haha I'm 6' 4" with 34" inseem. haha yeah went with the XL, great bike, love the way it rides, upgrading to the specialized tires brought traction to 11.


what i love is the kickstand, now that's worthy of conversation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

xjcrawlr said:


> 2011 Niner Rip 9
> 40mm wide carbon rims
> Maxxis Rekon/Ikon 2.8


right on!!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> what i love is the kickstand, now that's worthy of conversation.


Isn't it just a stick? LOL

No way in hell he put an actual kickstand on there...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> what i love is the kickstand, now that's worthy of conversation.


I heard he bunji's the stick to the bike so it's always handy!

xj, that's a sharp lookin blue bike!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

paleh0rse said:


> Isn't it just a stick? LOL
> 
> No way in hell he put an actual kickstand on there...


well one must have superior knowledge in the art of stickage, some sticks are plain ordinary sticks while others have a bit of character to them, then we have the high falutin stick types that only dogs admire and tote them home.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We all know the value of a high end stick. It's kinda like i9 wheels and such, very expensive. The stick is a custom one off...


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> The stick is a custom one off...


Fact!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't think I've posted in this thread yet.








Swapped bars for 27mm rise(bad neck), SLX brakes and rotors from the fatty, AB 30t oval ring with bling red WT bolts, 170mm GX cranks and WTB trail boss 3.0's to gain a bit more ground clearance and traction, Spank spoon pedals, and a small Topeak clip on seat bag to hold the multitool, tube, tire lever and chain master link. The bag jusssst clears the rear tire at full compression with the seat fully dropped!








Also switched to a Crank bros dropper remote; love it, the cable goes through a small spring in the lever to eliminate rattles and has a barrel adjuster for cable stretch. And of course the black widow stem cap!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> Don't think I've posted in this thread yet.
> Swapped bars for 27mm rise(bad neck), SLX brakes and rotors from the fatty, AB 30t oval ring with bling red WT bolts, 170mm GX cranks and WTB trail boss 3.0's to gain a bit more ground clearance and traction, Spike spoon pedals, and a small Topeak clip on seat bag to hold the multitool, tube, tire lever and chain master link. The bag jusssst clears the rear tire at full compression!
> Also switched to a Crank bros dropper remote; love it, the cable goes through a small spring in the lever to eliminate rattles and has a barrel adjuster for cable stretch. And of course the black widow stem cap!


geez all sorts of goodies..:thumbsup:


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a sickness...if I had all the $$$ I've spent modding motorcycles in the last 40 years, I could be retired!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> It's a sickness...if I had all the $$$ I've spent modding motorcycles in the last 40 years, I could be retired!


i did exactly the same beginning in 75 with an H1 then H2 and so on with several inbetween until 04 with a zx10r then sold it in 06 and been on pedal power since 2010.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

If I had all the money I stuck into bikes over the years I'm pretty sure I would build more bikes


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> i did exactly the same beginning in 75 with an H1 then H2 and so on with several inbetween until 04 with a zx10r then sold it in 06 and been on pedal power since 2010.


I started in 78 with a KZ650 and have been through about 20 bikes since. Still have 1 with 2 sets of wheels. Hmmm, maybe I need a set of 29ers for the EX!
My other toy.
















I've put a few $$ into this too....
Hi, my name is Greg and I'm a modaholic.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Open Cycle OPEN+
20.3 lbs as shown
Nextie i39 rims 
WTB Rangers f/r


----------



## 2002whitegt (Dec 16, 2016)

I get a really nice discount through work on Diamondback bikes through work, so I ended up with a Catch 1 in December, and I love this thing. It bulldozes through my local trail much better than my old hardtail. Looking into eventually getting 40mm wheels with 3' tires on, For now the 2.8 rekon and ikon are doing great.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

MattMay said:


> Open Cycle OPEN+
> 20.3 lbs as shown
> Nextie i39 rims
> WTB Rangers f/r


20 lbs! Wow, I bet that things a rocket! Never heard of Open cycles, have to check them out.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

MattMay said:


> Open Cycle OPEN+
> 20.3 lbs as shown
> Nextie i39 rims
> WTB Rangers f/r


Looks nice! One question: What rims do you have exactly? Nextie doesn't make rims that are 39mm inside width.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> well one must have superior knowledge in the art of stickage, some sticks are plain ordinary sticks while others have a bit of character to them, then we have the high falutin stick types that only dogs admire and tote them home.


 haha yeah, just a an old crappy rotting stick that was about the perfect size to wedge in between my rear wheel and seat tube without damage, so really the perfect stick for the job..


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

bikeny said:


> Looks nice! One question: What rims do you have exactly? Nextie doesn't make rims that are 39mm inside width.


Sure they do, in the "Premium" section (ignore link title...when you click link it's correctly 45mm external, 39mm internal:

[NXT27XA45] PREMIUM 32mm Width Carbon Fiber 27.5+ 650B Plus Mountain Bike Clincher Rim [Tubeless Compatible]


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> 20 lbs! Wow, I bet that things a rocket! Never heard of Open cycles, have to check them out.


They only make two bikes, a 29/27.5+ hardtail, and a gravel bike. Founders are ex-Cervelo...Gerard Vroomen and Andy Kessler. https://opencycle.com/about

When I put my 29 race wheels w 2.2 tires on the bike is 18 lbs.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

MattMay said:


> Sure they do, in the "Premium" section (ignore link title...when you click link it's correctly 45mm external, 39mm internal:
> 
> [NXT27XA45] PREMIUM 32mm Width Carbon Fiber 27.5+ 650B Plus Mountain Bike Clincher Rim [Tubeless Compatible]
> 
> View attachment 1120326


Thanks for that, didn't know about those. I think around 39mm internal width is the sweet spot for 3.0 tires. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for that, didn't know about those. I think around 39mm internal width is the sweet spot for 3.0 tires. Enjoy the bike!


Me too...feels perfect.


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

MattMay said:


> They only make two bikes, a 29/27.5+ hardtail, and a gravel bike. Founders are ex-Cervelo...Gerard Vroomen and Andy Kessler. https://opencycle.com/about
> 
> When I put my 29 race wheels w 2.2 tires on the bike is 18 lbs.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is awesome. Can you give me more specs on your build? Fork? Drivetrain? Brakes? Thanks!


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Marin Pine Mountain 2.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

Tubedriver said:


> Marin Pine Mountain 2.


now that's a kickstand! or is it a bike stand??


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

Here's my Diamondback Mason-trail


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Integroid said:


> Wow, that is awesome. Can you give me more specs on your build? Fork? Drivetrain? Brakes? Thanks!


Sure thing:

Frame: Open Cycle OPEN+ (medium)
Fork: 2017 Fox 32 Float Factory Series, kashima, boost 120mm
Wheels: Nextie 27.5 (i39), and Nox Skyline 29 (i23), both sets have identical hubs, spokes, rotors
Hubs: Industry 9 Torch boost, f/r
Spokes: Sapim Cxray
Rotors: Formula 160mm f/r
Crankset: Raceface NextSL (175mm)
Casssette: SRAM X01
Rear mech: SRAM XX1
Shifter: SRAM XX1
Brakes: Shimano m9000
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Bars: Extralite Hyperbar
Stem: Extralite Hyperstem 100mm
Post: McFK 27.2x410
Saddle: Selle San Marco
Pedals: Crank Bros Candy 11
Grips: Crank Bros clamp on

I have a KS 272 Integra dropper I can install and had on originally but honestly, I hardly ever used it so I removed it. My trails don't warrant one (southern Cal).


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Oppet said:


> Orbea Loki
> 3.25 vtf & 3.8 bontrager hodag
> Onyx & nextie
> Etc..


Nice, how does it handle and works ok in that much snow with 3.8/3.25?


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's my 2017 Santa Cruz TallBoyC 27+


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

^^ some yelo rim & fork decals would really set that off.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ some yelo rim & fork decals would really set that off.


Never really thought about that. It would look great if I were to be able to overlay some yellow on top.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Slikgraphics would have Fox decals in yellow.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

MattMay said:


> Slikgraphics would have Fox decals in yellow.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ some yelo rim & fork decals would really set that off.


Hmm, not gonna suggest "New Black"???


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Hmm, not gonna suggest "New Black"???


naaaaa the scheme would be all contorted. Yelo it is if mudfoot decides.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

mudfoot124 said:


> Never really thought about that. It would look great if I were to be able to overlay some yellow on top.


outfuggenstanding is what it would be. Most rim & fork decals can be easily removed with a hair dryer and then the residue left behind removed with goo gone, paint thinner, gas as an example. :thumbsup:



MattMay said:


> Slikgraphics would have Fox decals in yellow.


Slik Graphics


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> outfuggenstanding is what it would be. Most rim & fork decals can be easily removed with a hair dryer and then the residue left behind removed with goo gone, paint thinner, gas as an example. :thumbsup:
> 
> Slik Graphics


I think the yellow would be best suited for the rims. Thanks for the tips. Looking into it now


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

mudfoot124 said:


> I think the yellow would be best suited for the rims. Thanks for the tips. Looking into it now


BTW slikgraphics is just one such co to make them avail.

this is a co out of portugal you can research.

Bkstickers - Custom bicycle stickers - Home page


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

Beautiful! The One+ is at the top of my list for my mid-life crisis build. How does she ride? Is it without a doubt best bike ever and wouldn't hesitate to plunk down the cash again good? Or just kinda ok?


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Fish Hunter said:


> Beautiful! The One+ is at the top of my list for my mid-life crisis build. How does she ride? Is it without a doubt best bike ever and wouldn't hesitate to plunk down the cash again good? Or just kinda ok?


Which bike are you referring to?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry - in response to @MattMay


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Fish Hunter said:


> Beautiful! The One+ is at the top of my list for my mid-life crisis build. How does she ride? Is it without a doubt best bike ever and wouldn't hesitate to plunk down the cash again good? Or just kinda ok?


I absolutely love it ! In fact, I had its predecessor the 0-1.0 for all of a year before getting the One+. Si actually did plunk the money twice. Sold the 0-1.0 in a flash. One+ allowed me to simplify my quiver to one bike. I carry whatever wheelset I don't have on at the present time in case I change my mind on a whim. Two minute change between race mode on 29s to trail mode on 27.5+.

The other that's cool is the company heritage (Cervelo guys), philosophy, and accessibility of the founders. Emails and comments are always responded to rapidly.

Word is they're working on a FS bike.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

MattMay said:


> I absolutely love it ! In fact, I had its predecessor the 0-1.0 for all of a year before getting the One+. Si actually did plunk the money twice. Sold the 0-1.0 in a flash. One+ allowed me to simplify my quiver to one bike. I carry whatever wheelset I don't have on at the present time in case I change my mind on a whim. Two minute change between race mode on 29s to trail mode on 27.5+.
> 
> The other that's cool is the company heritage (Cervelo guys), philosophy, and accessibility of the founders. Emails and comments are always responded to rapidly.
> 
> Word is they're working on a FS bike.


Do they offer any sliding/horizontal dropouts for that frame?


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

My Bombtrack Beyond+


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

MattMay said:


> I absolutely love it ! In fact, I had its predecessor the 0-1.0 for all of a year before getting the One+. Si actually did plunk the money twice. Sold the 0-1.0 in a flash. One+ allowed me to simplify my quiver to one bike. I carry whatever wheelset I don't have on at the present time in case I change my mind on a whim. Two minute change between race mode on 29s to trail mode on 27.5+.
> 
> The other that's cool is the company heritage (Cervelo guys), philosophy, and accessibility of the founders. Emails and comments are always responded to rapidly.
> 
> Word is they're working on a FS bike.


Awesome! That's great to hear! I think the same things have drawn you/are drawing me to the OPEN. Once you get past the $$ (no small matter!), I'm not seeing many downsides.

I've also heard about the FS development - I'm guessing if they ever come up with something they're happy with, it will be a game changer as well.


----------



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

*Singular Gryphon B+*


----------



## Single_Trak_Mind (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the new Otso Voytek with I9 BackCountry 360 wheels and 27.5x2.8 tires.

I haven't ridden it yet...full ride report coming soon!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

New Easton Haven carbon 40mm riser. They were on sale at Chain Reaction cycles a week ago for $69, but they've upped the price to $120 now. I debated going with the red graphics, but decide on stealth black. They're hard to photograph being glossy.
















I wanted a bit more rise for my bad neck. 
Also got a long front Mudhugger to test out an idea. I was thinking to use it in the rear below the seat stay with a regular rear fender to keep crap off the back of the seat tube and calves. Imagine the part above the seat stay cut off and a regular Mudhugger rear added on. Bad idea? Seems like it'll work.


----------



## roofus (Apr 2, 2007)

Specialized Fuse Base with some upgrades. 23.0# with pedals and cages.


----------



## mkoss32 (Sep 30, 2016)

Still have to install crank, brakes and shifters, but you get the idea.

2016 Spesh Stumpjumper Carbon Comp 6fattie


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Think I'll try a hardtail this year*

Decided to keep things simple this time


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Nefariousd said:


> Decided to keep things simple this time
> 
> View attachment 1127899
> 
> View attachment 1127900


I'm looking to get a 27.5+ hardtail this year also. What model is that and do you know what the headtube angle is?


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Frame*



tonyride1 said:


> I'm looking to get a 27.5+ hardtail this year also. What model is that and do you know what the headtube angle is?


It's a Carbon Stache Frame set up 27.5+ I had a chart showing what wheels did what to the geometry, can't find it and it was for the alloy chassis anyway, they changed the carbon frame some so it's a little slacker lower BB and a bit more reach.

I have some 29+wheels also but haven't felt like I needed them this seems to rumble along just fine.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Nefariousd said:


> It's a Carbon Stache Frame set up 27.5+ I had a chart showing what wheels did what to the geometry, can't find it and it was for the alloy chassis anyway, they changed the carbon frame some so it's a little slacker lower BB and a bit more reach.
> 
> I have some 29+wheels also but haven't felt like I needed them this seems to rumble along just fine.


thanks.


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's my Genesis Tarn 10 2016 in XL size. It came with rigid fork which has been upgraded to Fox34. Other upgrades are:

- WTB Volt saddle
- used Ice V8 dropper seat post
- Ergon grips
- 180->203 front rotor
- Nobby Nic 3.0 front (tubeless of course)
- Raceface Aeffect cranks
- bottle cages, saddle bag mount

Future plans:
- Rear tyre. Maybe 3.0 NN
- SLX brakes
- XT/XTR 1x11
- proper dropper
- shorter stem & wider bar
- ...
Which would leave me frame, BB, headset and the wheels from the stock build 

I've only ridden it properly with rigid fork, in the snow. Now it's too icy and I'm eagerly waiting for having a go with the Fox&NN.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

27.5+ summer set up on my Farley fatbike. Manitou Magnum Pro fork, Hope hubs, Spank OOZY 395 rims and 2.8 Nobby Nics.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmits (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's one great looking bike! 

Do you like it so far? Any complaints? I'm asking because I'm thinking about buying one of these myself.


----------



## jkbatca (May 23, 2016)

*Specialized 6Fattie*

Specialized Fuse Comp 6Fattie, love love love this bike so much fun. Fat tires already saved me a number of times. Hope this tire style stays around forever...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

jsmits said:


> Wow, that's one great looking bike!
> 
> Do you like it so far? Any complaints? I'm asking because I'm thinking about buying one of these myself.


No complaints. I like it a lot whether running 4 inch tires with a rigid fork or 2.8 with suspension. Great handling bike.

Looks pretty sweet with big wheels, too, IMO.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm about to order a 2017 Diamondback Mason. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

MattMay said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> Frame: Open Cycle OPEN+ (medium)
> Fork: 2017 Fox 32 Float Factory Series, kashima, boost 120mm
> ...


Wow! Impressive build and awesome looking rig, MM!

Considering buying the same rims for the same i9 hubs you've got. Do you recall the spoke lengths F/R you used to lace those Nextie rims?


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

Pick this one up on Friday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

tonyride1 said:


> I'm about to order a 2017 Diamondback Mason. Can't wait to get it.


The Masons are pretty sweet riding bikes. I've been loving my '16 Mason Comp.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

s0ckeyeus said:


> The Masons are pretty sweet riding bikes. I've been loving my '16 Mason Comp.


Cool. I'm still deciding between the Comp and the Pro. Do you happened to have know how much your Comp weighs?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

tonyride1 said:


> Cool. I'm still deciding between the Comp and the Pro. Do you happened to have know how much your Comp weighs?


Stock weighed around 32lbs but mine came with crap tires and tubes. Changing those dropped nearly 2 lbs. Last years models also came with a 2x. Going tubeless, getting decent tires, and going 1x probably has me around 28-29lbs now. I haven't weighed it recently though. It feels light enough on the trail.

The new models have a few changes (1x, 38mm rims, tires, etc.), which means they probably come lighter. The GX drivetrain on the Comp performs really well, I don't know how much better the X1 would be. Likewise about the Performance vs Elite versions of the Fox Float (not even 100% sure what the difference is). The dropper on the Pro is probably better. You can't go wrong with either the Comp or the Mason, IMO. I guess it boils down to how much you want to spend and if you can tolerate the Comp's red rims.

And in case you're compelled to watch my bike in action, here's a video I shot a couple weekends ago. It also shows me ruining the FD/mount (hence switch to 1x): 




_*EDIT:* So it looks like Fox Float Performance lines for 2017 have gone to the GRIP damper, which is probably pretty good but not quite like the Fit4. The Fit4 damper on the 2016 version I have is pretty awesome, so maybe the Pro would be worth it. Still, hard to go wrong._


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool vid. Here's one of my on my 2016 Diamondback Catch 2 from last year which I also a 27.5+ but full suspension:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

tonyride1 said:


> Cool vid. Here's one of my on my 2016 Diamondback Catch 2 from last year which I also a 27.5+ but full suspension:


That's quite a group. The Mason should be great on those trails. It will be interesting to see which bike gets more ride time.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

s0ckeyeus said:


> That's quite a group. The Mason should be great on those trails. It will be interesting to see which bike gets more ride time.


That's the thing, I ride at few places and some are more technical than others. I have another video with the rear view of a typical trail at one of the more technical places I ride where a full squish really helps. 



 Then there are other places where there are a lot more switchback and a lot less technical sections and hills so my Catch is an overkill and isn't as agile around the sharp turns which is why I'm looking to get a hardtail with a slacker stance so I "flick" the rear of the bike more.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

tonyride1 said:


> That's the thing, I ride at few places and some are more technical than others. I have another video with the rear view of a typical trail at one of the more technical places I ride where a full squish really helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are other places where there are a lot more switchback and a lot less technical sections and hills so my Catch is an overkill and isn't as agile around the sharp turns which is why I'm looking to get a hardtail with a slacker stance so I "flick" the rear of the bike more.


The Mason would do pretty well on that trail too. It wouldn't be as comfy as the FS, for sure, but it'd rock it. It seems the Mason should fit what you're looking to do. I was initially surprised at how well it corners and jumps. Really nice for pumping too. I haven't had it on slower technical stuff yet.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

s0ckeyeus said:


> That's quite a group. The Mason should be great on those trails. It will be interesting to see which bike gets more ride time.


That intersection at DirtFest is always one big collection of grinning fools after they've ridden down the Ray's Revenge-Sidewinder-Osprey combo of trails.

I can't wait to hit it again this year!


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

The Rekons are a great tread but the sidewalls are a little weak


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I should get my Mason by tomorrow according to FedEx. Maybe I'll do a build video.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone in here had time on one of the new Nimbles and also had the luck to throw a leg over the new KM+? These are my 2 top contenders right now, both out of 4130, wondering if one rides "smoother" than the other? To me if they ride similar, the Monkey is the better value as I'm really looking for a rigid option and having the extra mounting options on the frames is a big plus and you get all that for $150 less.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The new whip.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

^^ pretty sweet bOb


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

bdundee said:


> The new whip.


Whip it good!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ pretty sweet bOb


Thanks, maybe get to try her out this weekend.


prj71 said:


> Whip it good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And yur going fishing :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb, I'd say I see something interesting, indeed!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> bOb, I'd say I see something interesting, indeed!


Something out of the norm?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

bdundee said:


> Something out of the norm?


a man bag...:skep:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> a man bag...:skep:


My fanny pack was getting full.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Something out of the norm?


Somethin for the fun zone... So, yeah, perhaps outta the norm? Not so much.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

bdundee said:


> And yur going fishing :incazzato::incazzato:


Why yes. Yes I am.

We'll get out soon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

bdundee said:


> The new whip.


Great looking steed


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*High Roller II*

This finally showed up yesterday, pretty excited to try it


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

FINALLY, trail opened up and got some good miles in today.










Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Still in love with my Stooge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm telling you guys that there are some rad looking bikes out there and it seems you guys own most of them! Wow. I love seeing all the different bike builds, color themes, etc.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here it is; 
Newest bike since 2001 and prev to that was 1991. Loving the feel and newer trends, 1X and wheel/tire sizes. Still got/keeping the old 26 er's though.


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

OldManBiker said:


> I'm telling you guys that there are some rad looking bikes out there and it seems you guys own most of them! Wow. I love seeing all the different bike builds, color themes, etc.
> 
> View attachment 1131145


I agree... it's like bike porn! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*2017 Diamondback Mason Pro*

I got this on Friday, built it Saturday morning, on the rack with my wife's bike and son's in the car for a family bike ride that afternoon for a shake down ride to fine tune the cockpit.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Plus tires grip the granite like velcro.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Timberjack


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

prj71 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm looks familiar, nice day for it??


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

bdundee said:


> Hmmmmm looks familiar, nice day for it??


Yes it was. Better than my road ride this morning fighting that darn west wind.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmkid85 (Mar 29, 2017)

*My dirt sled*


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Still working on perfect setup ...
Have to shorten stem, install carbon handlebars and seatpost, new framebag ...


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Still loving my Haro!!


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the update because we were all just wondering. ;-)


----------



## Chayse22 (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is my SB5+. Derby i45 w/ 27.5x3 Rocket Ron's


----------



## qtzmznt (Jan 15, 2017)

*2017 Kona Unit*

I posted something similar in the Singlespeed forum...but here's my new Kona Unit with stock Trailblazers, 2.8". I'm 6'1" and the L fits well.

Ordered in January from my LBS, complete, received a week ago. Swapped the pedals for Saints and added a KS LEV 272. Four rides so far and I'm really enjoying this bike.

I've been off mountain bikes for 10+ years and got this bike to try some new things and get back into riding. Back then I was riding a 2001 Kona ManoMano, 26", full suspension, v brakes, spds. This new Unit is my first go at fully rigid in a long time, and first time with disk brakes, + tires, tubeless, modern platforms pedals and a dropper post, not to mention single speed.

It's got me excited to ride again...


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

tonyride1 said:


> Thanks for the update because we were all just wondering. ;-)


Shucks, I wouldn't want to keep you in suspense.. LOL


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Not quite finished, and they are only 2.6 tyres, but I'm happy so far. Though the clearance now they have been on the wheels for a while has shrunk.

May have to look at a 2.5 rear in the long run.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Spring cleaning with the Pipeline


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

How ya liking this Onza's? The old school look is kinda kewl.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Diggin' em', relatively light weight good grip and look kewl as you say 









Different day, different bike same wheels


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The classic look is nice and the tires look to be excellent performance wise.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1131230
> 
> 
> Timberjack


Did you go OTB and get something caught on the right brake lever?!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> Did you go OTB and get something caught on the right brake lever?!


Thats just my heart shaped light


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

the_joe said:


> Thats just my heart shaped light


I got the same bike rack,, those plastic things the bike frame rests in/on, I was afraid they'd scratch if I had a less than clean bike... Made me something softer..rubber.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Osco said:


> I got the same bike rack,, those plastic things the bike frame rests in/on, I was afraid they'd scratch if I had a less than clean bike... Made me something softer..rubber.


It's also not ideal for bikes with sloping top tubes like most newer mtbs. It gets the job done tho.


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

*Rad Bicycle Company Dire 27.5+*

Just picked it up.

Matt is a builder out of Pinkney, MI and does bike frames in his spare time.

First ride is after work tonight.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Man, that is an incredible bike! I had a 1999 KHS Flite 500 that is that color, and it is super. Have some details? Material, geo, weight, components? Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

scot_douglas said:


> Just picked it up.
> 
> Matt is a builder out of Pinkney, MI and does bike frames in his spare time.
> 
> First ride is after work tonight.


enjoy tonight's ride.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

scot_douglas said:


> Just picked it up.
> 
> Matt is a builder out of Pinkney, MI and does bike frames in his spare time.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking bike! Interesting rear dropout/through axle bolt thingy on the frame. How does that work?


----------



## mkoss32 (Sep 30, 2016)

2016 Carbon Comp 6fattie. Nice ride today.


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

scot_douglas said:


> Just picked it up. Matt is a builder out of Pinkney, MI and does bike frames in his spare time. First ride is after work tonight.


For lack of a better term - that bike is rad. I've always been a sucker for orange (rode around in the snow tonight on my orange Salsa La Cruz, with orange tape, orange nipples, and an orange jacket), and I love a clean, simple steel frame.

Not a ton of info on Rad right now with their website under construction - what was the process like, and how much did it run you (approx)?


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

2016 Diamondback Catch 1









Mostly stock right now. I swapped the headset spacers for carbon and i've set the wheels up tubeless. I've got some red RaceFace Chester pedals on the way.

Bike info link --> https://www.diamondback.com/catch-453#


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> 27.5+ summer set up on my Farley fatbike. Manitou Magnum Pro fork, Hope hubs, Spank OOZY 395 rims and 2.8 Nobby Nics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty sweet, is that the same fork that the Salsa timberjack 29er has? Looks just like it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Vto2.0 said:


> This is pretty sweet, is that the same fork that the Salsa timberjack 29er has? Looks just like it.


No. The M30 is a low end fork. The Magnum Pro is much better. Great fork

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> No. The M30 is a low end fork. The Magnum Pro is much better. Great fork
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Is the spacing the same? I'm trying to find out if the 29er timberjack will fit a 27.5+ up front without swapping forks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Vto2.0 said:


> Is the spacing the same? I'm trying to find out if the 29er timberjack will fit a 27.5+ up front without swapping forks
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Wont work unfortunately


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

the_joe said:


> Wont work unfortunately


Really? If it's boost it should fit B+.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Really? If it's boost it should fit B+.


The 29er version of the timberjack is 100/135 quick release.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

the_joe said:


> The 29er version of the timberjack is 100/135 quick release.


I did not know that. Seems odd to me that it isn't boost.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I did not know that. Seems odd to me that it isn't boost.


Yea its a really budget build. I bought the 29er version because i liked the color better. Replaced pretty much everything on it except the rear derailleur.


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

My latest build - the 'TI 9', which replaces my Nimble 9. Frame is a Titus Fireline Evo. Weighs 26.4 pounds as is, without crazy light components. Brake lines still need to be trimmed, so please excuse the mess...


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Sweet looking bike. What rims are those?


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

the_joe said:


> Sweet looking bike. What rims are those?


I'm assuming that you're asking about the rims on the 'TI 9', since they don't have any decals.

Velosa Bicycle (eBay) 40mm Asym
Measured ERD: 554mm
Weight: 480g (went with DH layup for safety)
Laced by me to Hope Pro 4 hubs w/Wheelsmith DB14 spokes & Sapim brass nipples










https://www.ebay.com/itm/322389184021


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

rynoman03 said:


> 2016 Diamondback Catch 1
> 
> View attachment 1134384
> 
> ...


Sweet. Love the level link.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

It decends really well. I set two PR's on my local trail on my second ride. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

carbine_275 said:


> I'm assuming that you're asking about the rims on the 'TI 9', since they don't have any decals.
> 
> Velosa Bicycle (eBay) 40mm Asym
> Measured ERD: 554mm
> ...


I put those on my watchlist. That's a good deal on carbon hoops. Where did you get your Hope hubs?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

rynoman03 said:


> I put those on my watchlist. That's a good deal on carbon hoops. Where did you get your Hope hubs?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I wanted to get asymmetric rims, and they were the best value. Finish quality is very good, and they trued up and seated tubeless easily @ 25 psi using a floor pump.

The Hope hubs came from another wheelset with Nox Kitsuma's, which are now laced to a set of King hubs...


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got to get some big boy wheels one of these days. Yours look pretty legit! My tires on my DB tell me to not inflate part 25 psi

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

rynoman03 said:


> I've got to get some big boy wheels one of these days. Yours look pretty legit!
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Thanks - I'm still learning the craft of wheel building, but think I've done some pretty good work, considering these were just my second set. I think the 3x lacing pattern is burned into my brain after building up 2 sets last week on consecutive days.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've yet to build a set. I'd love to learn though.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Zoran said:


> Still working on perfect setup ...
> Have to shorten stem, install carbon handlebars and seatpost, new framebag ...
> 
> View attachment 1132243


And Get a Dropper Post,,,trust me on this !


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Osco said:


> And Get a Dropper Post,,,trust me on this !


Srsly


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

In looking for one myself. Any one running the brand x dropper?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

2017 Salsa Timberjack 27.5+ GX


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

The Rekon fits in the back of your Fireline? Cool. Is that an 18 or 20" frame?


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> The Rekon fits in the back of your Fireline? Cool. Is that an 18 or 20" frame?


Reckon fits just fine, with a minimum of 6mm clearance (by eye). Was originally going to run Dirt Wizards, but decided to go on the lighter side with the tires. Previous owner had 2.8" Nobby Nics front/rear.

18" frame.


----------



## rpenn57 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Access Growler Charlie 27.5+*


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

slohr said:


> Man, that is an incredible bike! I had a 1999 KHS Flite 500 that is that color, and it is super. Have some details? Material, geo, weight, components? Thanks for posting that!


Thanks!
Steel, slack, 25# w/o pedals. I honestly don't know the geometry - but Matt can tell you.
Sram X1 1x11 / Sixc crank, 83mm BB 
X-fusion McQueen fork
Sram level ult brakes
Wheels by Lacemine29.com Duroc 40's laced to DT240 hubs
Next SL post/bars
Maxxis Rekon/Ikon 2.8" tires



the_joe said:


> Sweet looking bike! Interesting rear dropout/through axle bolt thingy on the frame. How does that work?


It holds the nut for the through axle and provides a mount for the rear derailleur.



phidauex said:


> For lack of a better term - that bike is rad. I've always been a sucker for orange (rode around in the snow tonight on my orange Salsa La Cruz, with orange tape, orange nipples, and an orange jacket), and I love a clean, simple steel frame.
> 
> Not a ton of info on Rad right now with their website under construction - what was the process like, and how much did it run you (approx)?


His website sucks, he builds these in his spare time in his shop, so other things suffer. Look up Rad bike company on teh facebooks https://www.facebook.com/radbicycleco/. A bit more info there. I just contacted him and let him know I wanted one, what size bike I ride and the type of build I was looking for. He took a deposit of $450 and gave me a powdercoater website to go pick out a color (Illusion Orange!).

The frame was $1500 and handles better at speed than anything else I've ever ridden.


----------



## finalfantasyfan (Apr 17, 2017)

rynoman03 said:


> 2016 Diamondback Catch 1
> 
> View attachment 1134384
> 
> ...


Did you setup tubeless with stock tire?


----------



## Destrozo (Apr 14, 2017)

My new ride...Marin Pine Mountain 2
Will be swapping out the stem and handlebars soon.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Got my new brakes and the dropper back, couldn't live without it. 
Next upgrade is a enve wheelset


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Destrozo said:


> My new ride...Marin Pine Mountain 2
> Will be swapping out the stem and handlebars soon.
> View attachment 1135506


Nice. For trails or bike packing / both ?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Um, not sure you'll like that upgrade, there's been lots of reports from rigid riders over the years stating that Enve wheels are too stiff for a Rigid/HT. Will be interesting to read your thoughts if you do go down that road. What's up with those levers, they look like they have a pivot in them, I've seen pics of them online and never noticed that or is that some after market lever?



Novaterra said:


> Got my new brakes and the dropper back, couldn't live without it.
> *Next upgrade is a enve wheelset*


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Those are the original levers for the danny mcaskill mt7 series. Its an adjustment for the reach. 
Will think about the wheelset


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

lovin' every bit of 27.5+ out on the trails!

View attachment 1135771


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Flipped my '17 Blizzard -50º to B+ for the summer...

- Race Face Arc 45 rims
- DT Swiss 350 Big Ride hubs
- DT Swiss spokes (black)
- DT Swiss nipples (purple)
- Maxxis Chronicle EXO TR 27.5 x 3.0, setup tubeless


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Picked up a Canfield EPO clearance frame and built up in 27.5 + format. It's a fun ride and likes to get rowdy. Good compliment to my Hightower.

Specs:

Med 2016 frame with stealth dropper mod
Pike 140 w/Luftkappe mod (highly recommended!)
XX1 170mm cranks
XO1 cassette, shifter, rear mech
XT brakes 180mm F/R
RF Next 10mm rise, 35mm dia bar.
RF Turbine R 50mm stem
KS LEV Integra 125mm dropper
SDG Circuit seat 
Maxxis Rekon 2.8 DC Exo F/R
Carbonfan 34mm ID asym wheels w/Pillar bladed spokes and Hope Pro4 hubs
24.4 lbs on my scale
View attachment 1136260
View attachment 1136261


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

carbine_275 said:


> I'm assuming that you're asking about the rims on the 'TI 9', since they don't have any decals.
> 
> Velosa Bicycle (eBay) 40mm Asym
> Measured ERD: 554mm
> ...


Nice looking bike... how does it compare to the N9?


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine is a 2014 Nimble 9 (29er) converted to 27+. I am amazed at how much better it rides with the 27+ setup. It became even more nimble


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

2016 RSD Sergeant
140mm Manitou Magnum
50mm Sun Ringle Mulefut Wheelset
3.0" Rocket Rons 127tpi
45mm Funnduro Stem 35.0
785mm Funn Fatboy Bars 35.0
Sunrace 10-42 Wide Range Cassette
KS Dropper


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jem7sk said:


> Nice looking bike... how does it compare to the N9?


Thanks! I've only got a couple of rides in so far, but I like it more for a couple of reasons.
- The rear triangle seems to have a little more vertical compliance, which is easier on my knees.
- Wheelbase is about 1.5" longer than the Nimble 9 was, which just feels more stable overall. At the same time, the Fireline doesn't feel any less nimble.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*2017 Dartmoor Primal Plus*

Don't see a lot of these in forums, or at least I have not so far. This bike started out as an Airborne Griffin, which I liked the idea of, but I just couldn't get along well with the xc-ish geometry.

While looking for an affordable replacement, I came across the Dartmoor brand, and really dig the variety they came up with, and the Primal Plus seemed a great replacement and upgrade to the Griffin with it's more... aggressive geometry.

Craftsmanship is fine, nice welds, everything seems straight, paint is really impressive. Cross between a candy red and anodized.

Machete 150mm fork. "Prisun" 2.8 tires I found on Amazon. Deity red anodized Black Label Bars, Reverb dropper.

Need to add the drivetrain and brakes and I'll add a few trail shots once I get it out.


----------



## FourthOf5 (Apr 11, 2016)

'16 Mason Trail
Easton Arc 40s laced to Hope Pro 4s.
Manitou Machete w/ ABS+ damper, set to 130mm
Deore m615 brakes
DNM dropper 
Race Face Chesters and ESI Chunky grips 
Shorter stem and wider bar waiting on installation.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Very interesting frame, could you post clearance shots in the stays and list how wide those tyres measure out to and BB height as it sits? 450mm Reach is a bit short, but could work with a 120-130mm fork to make it a bit longer. My only problem with a lot of these new designs is they seem to be built for the ever more popular smooth flow trails, not chunky rock fests I enjoy with sub 12" BBs.



jhazard said:


> Don't see a lot of these in forums, or at least I have not so far. This bike started out as an Airborne Griffin, which I liked the idea of, but I just couldn't get along well with the xc-ish geometry.
> 
> While looking for an affordable replacement, I came across the Dartmoor brand, and really dig the variety they came up with, and the Primal Plus seemed a great replacement and upgrade to the Griffin with it's more... aggressive geometry.
> 
> View attachment 1136393


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

NOt my bike... but i saw it at my LBS today. A thing of beauty 0_0


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Very interesting frame, could you post clearance shots in the stays and list how wide those tyres measure out to and BB height as it sits? 450mm Reach is a bit short, but could work with a 120-130mm fork to make it a bit longer. My only problem with a lot of these new designs is they seem to be built for the ever more popular smooth flow trails, not chunky rock fests I enjoy with sub 12" BBs.


Well, a couple surprises to me anyhow. The tire width measures very close to 2.5. They are visibly narrower than the 3.0's they replace (duh) I guess I expected them to be wider.

BB from ground to center is 12" almost on the dot. The fork I'm running is the 140mm version of the Machete. Guess the bb will come up a bit with 3.0 tires, I'll check tomorrow.

Some clearance shots, fwiw...

I'll take more when I put the 3" tires back on









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## GeordieInDenver (May 9, 2017)

This is my new ride
Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+
Stock D+ spec with purple Race Face Chesters


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

my Kona Unit 2017 27,5+


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Tire upgrade!


----------



## sk8n (May 5, 2017)

'17 Stumpjumper 6Fattie...


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

finalfantasyfan said:


> Did you setup tubeless with the stock tire?


Sure did! :thumbsup:

These tires are a beast to get off\on the rim at first. You can man handle them but your fingers will hurt pretty good afterwards.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

jhazard said:


> Don't see a lot of these in forums, or at least I have not so far. This bike started out as an Airborne Griffin, which I liked the idea of, but I just couldn't get along well with the xc-ish geometry.
> 
> While looking for an affordable replacement, I came across the Dartmoor brand, and really dig the variety they came up with, and the Primal Plus seemed a great replacement and upgrade to the Griffin with it's more... aggressive geometry.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun rig!


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

FourthOf5 said:


> '16 Mason Trail
> Easton Arc 40s laced to Hope Pro 4s.
> Manitou Machete w/ ABS+ damper, set to 130mm
> Deore m615 brakes
> ...


Love the Mason. I sprung for the Mason Pro about a month ago. Love the geometry.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

2017 Santa Cruz tallboy... named big bird. She is 30 days old. and she started life as a 29er but now she's a little fatter (i'll never go back to 29er wheels), 40mm Duroc wheels with 2.8 Bontrager chupacabra. Upgrades Thompson dropper with fox trigger and XT brakes.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

So good to be out on the 'Duke again....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

MTB9488 said:


> 2017 Santa Cruz tallboy... named big bird. She is 30 days old. and she started life as a 29er but now she's a little fatter (i'll never go back to 29er wheels), 40mm Duroc wheels with 2.8 Bontrager chupacabra. Upgrades Thompson dropper with fox trigger and XT brakes.


Big Bird is ready for take-off!! happy times for you & BB.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> So good to be out on the 'Duke again....


the 'duke' looks kinda roudy and ready to rumble.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Here's my eBay bargain apart from the 300ml round trip to collect it!
Treated it to the NN & RR combo, a 28T chainring and a 11-40T cassette is on it's way.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> the 'duke' looks kinda roudy and ready to rumble.


Indeed. The 'Duke is RAF right now....


----------



## mtok77 (Nov 5, 2005)

My Merida Big Trail 800
Weight unknown
Changes from original specs: 
Zee brakes
Odi grips
Mrp bash
Absolute Black oval chainring
Hutchinson Toro & Taipan Koloss tires


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

The Team


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Good to see another Hayduke in the wild! :thumbsup:


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet rigs guys.

I'll play.
Sitting to WTB Scraper 45s and Bridger 3.0s


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

MTB9488 said:


> 2017 Santa Cruz tallboy... named big bird. She is 30 days old. and she started life as a 29er but now she's a little fatter (i'll never go back to 29er wheels), 40mm Duroc wheels with 2.8 Bontrager chupacabra. Upgrades Thompson dropper with fox trigger and XT brakes.


How you like them Duroc 40s? I'm thinking of building up a set of them if I don't buy plastic ones instead.


----------



## asunder (May 22, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> So good to be out on the 'Duke again....


How is it? I'm eyeing off one of these. Current ride is a cotic soul and I'm worried that the duke won't be as nimble.. Also how's the weight? 
Cheers


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

asunder said:


> How is it? I'm eyeing off one of these. Current ride is a cotic soul and I'm worried that the duke won't be as nimble.. Also how's the weight?
> Cheers


I think the Hayduke is a blast. Current weight on mine is 30lbs, but it will soon be less than that. What makes you think it won't be as nimble?

There's lots of info on the Hayduke in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/hayduke-27-5-hardtail-973820.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

jhazard said:


> Don't see a lot of these in forums, or at least I have not so far. This bike started out as an Airborne Griffin, which I liked the idea of, but I just couldn't get along well with the xc-ish geometry.
> 
> While looking for an affordable replacement, I came across the Dartmoor brand, and really dig the variety they came up with, and the Primal Plus seemed a great replacement and upgrade to the Griffin with it's more... aggressive geometry.
> 
> ...


I've got the same bike. Love it, possibly more than my Following. Mine started life as a 29er. I built my Following and the 29er wheels went on it. Then I built a set of 27.5 35mm iw wheels for this bike. Bike is fun, super stable and super capable of just about anything. I hope you enjoy yours. Only issue is the gorgeous paint chips super easy. I'll take some pics of mine and post. My avatar pic is it as a 29er.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

nimble enough to take a downhill Strava KOM a couple of days ago 
;D


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

My Ibis Mojo 3...
Loving it so far.


----------



## asunder (May 22, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> I think the Hayduke is a blast. Current weight on mine is 30lbs, but it will soon be less than that. What makes you think it won't be as nimble?
> 
> There's lots of info on the Hayduke in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/hayduke-27-5-hardtail-973820.html


To be honest it's probably mostly a visual thing. It just looks plodding to me. 30lbs is reasonable though.. Do you know the frame weight? (promise I'm not actually that much of a weight weenie)


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

More than a year in the making. Stiff f'ing wheels!


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeti SB5+ Turq/Eagle build, XL

Upgrades:

3" Maxxis Highroller II's 
OneUp Bash/chainguide
Turquoise ODI grips

28.5lbs as-built

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Here's my Wednesday with 27.5 x 3.8 setup. Super fun to ride!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Entrenador said:


> View attachment 1137540
> 
> More than a year in the making. Stuff f'ing wheels!


Lovely, can we get some general deets on the frame? Chainstay length, tire clearance, hub and bb width? Thanks for sharing that grey poupon colored frame... bike porn quota achieved for the day.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

asunder said:


> To be honest it's probably mostly a visual thing. It just looks plodding to me. 30lbs is reasonable though.. Do you know the frame weight? (promise I'm not actually that much of a weight weenie)


Looking at the numbers, the Hayduke has a slightly more slack HTA (68.5º), steeper STA (73º), same headtube length, more stack, slightly less reach and chainstays that are only 2mm longer than the Soul. It does, however, have a lot more BB drop.

Regardless, I only put so much stock in how a bike looks on paper.

Sorry, but I can't recall the frame weight, but it's Reynolds 725 throughout (or ti).


----------



## Henmtb (May 17, 2017)

Just joined this hoping for some advice. I have the 2016 cannondale beast of the east 3, which has 2.8 nics. I am looking at getting a 2017 rs revelation rl boost in 150mm (27.5) which has been taken off a 2017 specialised stuntjumper( not the 6fattie )After a large amount of reading forums, watching videos and general research, i have come to the conclusion that they would just about take 2.8 nics. But does anyone have any kind of experience of having a rs fork, but not in the 27.5+/29er size, but in the 27.5 boost? I am just concerned as to whether they would have the mud clearance. Also anybody know why i measure the existing fork (raidon 120mm) at 150mm stanchions?


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

*2017 Scott Genius 710 Plus Custom*

Upgrades:
X01 Eagle
SRAM Guide RSCs
Raceface SIXC Bars cut to 780mm
Raceface Turbine R Stem
Industry Nine Backcountry 360's 
(lime green hubs and spokes)
Specialized Carbon Phenom Saddle


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

gasmanxj said:


> Hightower in plus form rolling on 3.0's.
> 
> View attachment 1071314
> View attachment 1071315


sick bike man. how are those tires? I'm looking to try something new..


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Henmtb said:


> Just joined this hoping for some advice. I have the 2016 cannondale beast of the east 3, which has 2.8 nics. I am looking at getting a 2017 rs revelation rl boost in 150mm (27.5) which has been taken off a 2017 specialised stuntjumper( not the 6fattie )After a large amount of reading forums, watching videos and general research, i have come to the conclusion that they would just about take 2.8 nics. But does anyone have any kind of experience of having a rs fork, but not in the 27.5+/29er size, but in the 27.5 boost? I am just concerned as to whether they would have the mud clearance. Also anybody know why i measure the existing fork (raidon 120mm) at 150mm stanchions?


Why would you be going with that fork. 150mm travel on 32mm stancions??

And your last question regarding measuring is confusing, what are you trying to sort out.

FYI I have the EXACT same bike.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Henmtb said:


> Just joined this hoping for some advice. I have the 2016 cannondale beast of the east 3, which has 2.8 nics. I am looking at getting a 2017 rs revelation rl boost in 150mm (27.5) which has been taken off a 2017 specialised stuntjumper( not the 6fattie )After a large amount of reading forums, watching videos and general research, i have come to the conclusion that they would just about take 2.8 nics. But does anyone have any kind of experience of having a rs fork, but not in the 27.5+/29er size, but in the 27.5 boost? I am just concerned as to whether they would have the mud clearance. Also anybody know why i measure the existing fork (raidon 120mm) at 150mm stanchions?


If you want ample mud clearance, dont buy that fork.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

dbhammercycle said:


> Lovely, can we get some general deets on the frame? Chainstay length, tire clearance, hub and bb width? Thanks for sharing that grey poupon colored frame... bike porn quota achieved for the day.


67*HTA, 12" BBH, 415mm CS, lots of tire clearance in the back (~12mm on each side of the pictured 2.8" Rekon+), Boost148 hub with 6mm offset / dishless wheel.

But of course!


----------



## Henmtb (May 17, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Why would you be going with that fork. 150mm travel on 32mm stancions??
> 
> And your last question regarding measuring is confusing, what are you trying to sort out.
> 
> ...


Firstly, would a 150mm revelation boost 2017 have the clearance on the beast. And also i measure the current fork (sr raidon 120mm) at 150mm stanchions, why is this?
Also i am a light rider so i have no trouble with flex in forks.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Rngspnr said:


> I've got the same bike. Love it, possibly more than my Following. Mine started life as a 29er. I built my Following and the 29er wheels went on it. Then I built a set of 27.5 35mm iw wheels for this bike. Bike is fun, super stable and super capable of just about anything. I hope you enjoy yours. Only issue is the gorgeous paint chips super easy. I'll take some pics of mine and post. My avatar pic is it as a 29er.


Would enjoy seeing your setup.

Got mine ready to roll; 3.0 Vee tire up front, 2.8 off brand in the back. Have a Mercury wheel in front, Mulefut in the rear (Have a Mercury for the rear too, not set up yet).

Deity Black Label bars, Spank 50mm stem,l... just need to get out on it now...

(And yes, the paint chips pretty easily. Just changed the adapter for my rear brake and a piece flaked off...)









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks good! How is that Machete fork? I believe I have the Rockshox "equivalent" a Yari 130. Just ordered a 140 air shaft for it.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow I just noticed they changed the seat tube gusset. Mine is a tube connection at the seat tube not a solid gusset.


----------



## Henmtb (May 17, 2017)

Did you ever consider the dartmoor hornet 2017 as that can take 2.8? Cant decide whether i want to go woth primal+ or hornet+.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks, sure looks pretty!

The seat tube gusset is smaller/different on the small size frame (16.75 seat tube as measured).

The Machete feels okay in the driveway test, not quite as soft off the top as my Yari (160mm on my other bike). I'll post back about it after I get some time on this weekend. Initial thought is I'd like more travel 

I looked at the hornet, love it actually. I don't remember but i don't think the seat tube angle is as steep as I'd like. As far a i know, 3.0 tires will fit the primal plus, my 2.8s have plenty of room.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

Upgrades:

i45 Carbon Wheelset from Framed (5yr warranty)
Answer Carbon Pro Taper SL 750 bar
Kalloy 60mm Stem
AB 32t DM chainring
Ashima Ai2 180/160 rotors
Terrene Chunk 27.5x3.0
tubeless converted - orange seal, kapton tape, gredes valves

how does it ride? well, going to carbon rims made a VERY noticeable difference. i could tell the weight loss immediately. oddly, i noticed no difference at all with the AB chain ring. the ovality had no effect on me.

the Chunks are bad ass! theyre a true 3.0" tire and then some. theyre definitely worse rolling than the stockers but the difference in cornering and grip is IMMENSE. ill never be a quick rider on the xc trails. what i want is a tire that wont let me down in a corner or over rocks/roots/descents. these are every bit as aggressive as a HR2+.

the ai2 rotors feel the same to me as the centerlines in stopping power. they dont make any weird noises nor do they pulse. i got ones with black painted centers. the raw versions are a few bucks less.

for the weight conscious, i lost 3.3lbs off the bike according to the bathroom scale. it now weighs 26.1lbs. between the handlebars, stem, chain ring, and rotors, i lost 366grams. the rest of the weight was lost in the wheelset and removal of boat anchor inner tubes (420g EACH).


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

2017 Pivot Les
WTB i40 Scrapers, Hadley hubs, Sapim C X-ray, 2.8 Chupacabra 
xt 1x11 
Whiskey post
Pivot carbon bar


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

xblitzkriegx said:


> View attachment 1138548
> 
> 
> Upgrades:
> ...


So the wheels really felt different? Hmmm. Looks good man! Glad you're back on the move

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

2016 RSD Sergeant.

Quick question - I am 5'11 and right in between medium and large for my inseam. I went with a medium and it seems nearly perfect but I was wondering if anyone has any experience with 80-100 mm stems on this kind of bike? It already has a 70mm and I feel like it may be perfect with 90 or 100mm stem. Could 30mm really change things THAT much where the ride wouldn't be fun anymore? Thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly, 30mm is a huge change. I'm 6' with a large and using a 70mm with 800mm bar. Keepin it playful.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What width bar are you running on it? Going a bit wider on the bar would help make up some of the room you need, but unless it came with something silly narrow like a 700mm, not enough to give you equivalent of maybe 10-15mm stem length. As I've mentioned/asked again and again, these bikes seem to have very short Reach for their respective sizes and too me they're just too small for me at 6'2" on their largest size to run a 50-70mm stem.

As to your question, yes, 30mm in stem length is a huge change, same way dropping 30mm is a drastic change and effects handling feel. As to will it make it not fun, I'd say that depends on you and the trails/terrain you like to ride, me personally, I will not ride a bike intended for "trail" riding that requires more than a 70mm stem, means you need the next size up, IMHO.



tantrum007 said:


> 2016 RSD Sergeant. Quick question - I am 5'11 and right in between medium and large for my inseam. I went with a medium and it seems nearly perfect but I was wondering if anyone has any experience with 80-100 mm stems on this kind of bike? It already has a 70mm and I feel like it may be perfect with 90 or 100mm stem. Could 30mm really change things THAT much where the ride wouldn't be fun anymore? Thanks


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

Second life of an old 26"frame


----------



## Teknishun (May 27, 2017)

Stock Devinci Hendrix


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

*Primal 27.5+*

Dartmoor Primal 27.5+ Med Devil Red
Rockshox Yari29/27.5+ 130mm boost
FSA Orbit headset
Shimano M7000 derailluer, shifter, cassette and chain
Raceface Aeffect 170mm crankset w/Xt bb
DMR Vault pedals sandblast black 
Shimano M785 brakes
Raceface Aeffect 35 stem 50mm
Easton Haven 35 carbon bars 750mm
Dt Swiss XM521 rims laced to Hope Pro4 boost hubs w/DT swiss comp spokes
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.8 rear, Nobby Nic 3.0 front
Fizik Antares R3 large saddle
Truvativ stylo seatpost
Ergon GE1 grips

View attachment 1139277
View attachment 1139278
View attachment 1139279


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

After 5 years of riding mostly fat and rigid, got the itch for something better suited to playing in the rocks and sprang for this. Plush and fun.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

NEW BIKE DAY 
Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon 6Fattie


----------



## H0pefulUndrtone (Jul 19, 2016)

2017 Norco Fluid 7.2 HT+


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

Roval 38mm rims, butcher/slaughter 2.8's









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## visus (Feb 4, 2009)

16 NS Djambo with Manitou Magnum Pro 140 and Chinese carbon 36 rims ... (GX w/Wolftooth 30t, DT 350 hubs, Zee brakes, Spec ircc dropper, issi trail pedals, Vee T fatty 3.25 f, Vee bulldozer 2.8 r)


----------



## Jsarmstrong (Jun 1, 2017)

First new bike purchase in 20 yrs. '16 Charge Cooker, the rockshox xc30 didn't quite work as intended, back to rigid for now.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Jsarmstrong said:


> First new bike purchase in 20 yrs. '16 Charge Cooker, the rockshox xc30 didn't quite work as intended, back to rigid for now.


I thought that looked like a nice bike. I like the old school geo for where I ride, regular old twisty east coast singletrack with steep but generally short climbs and descents. Did you run into the fork crown contacting the frame? Looked like a good price point.


----------



## Jsarmstrong (Jun 1, 2017)

slohr said:


> I thought that looked like a nice bike. I like the old school geo for where I ride, regular old twisty east coast singletrack with steep but generally short climbs and descents. Did you run into the fork crown contacting the frame? Looked like a good price point.


Crown never contacted the frame, the tire rubbed when riding over anything but smooth surface. I've got a Raidon XC LO R on the way, guess I'll have to watch for that.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Devinci Marshall Carbon


----------



## Tommyalanson (Jun 6, 2017)

*first ride/new bike*

Co-Op DRT 2.1 (REI) @ Rosaryville State Park


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Devinci Marshall Carbon
> 
> View attachment 1140970




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, it's shakedown tomorrow.















yet to be shorten fork.


----------



## rpenn57 (Feb 27, 2017)

Previously posted but added a few upgrades.


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thats a nice looking rig mate.How much does it way,cheers?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Rngspnr said:


> Dartmoor Primal 27.5+ Med Devil Red
> Rockshox Yari29/27.5+ 130mm boost
> FSA Orbit headset
> Shimano M7000 derailluer, shifter, cassette and chain
> ...


What is the clearance for even larger tire?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Rngspnr said:


> Dartmoor Primal 27.5+ Med Devil Red
> Rockshox Yari29/27.5+ 130mm boost
> FSA Orbit headset
> Shimano M7000 derailluer, shifter, cassette and chain
> ...


Love the setup, nicely done. How do you like the Yari? I have one on my Spartan that I just upped to 170mm from 160. Enjoy it on that bike...

Finally got out on the Primal this evening and gave it a proper - albeit short - shakedown.

Climbs as good as any bike I've ridden, plus tires make such difference in techy/weird situations.

Initially I was concerned the 67 deg head angle would put me off (trail bike is at 65), but when I was pushing it hard on a dh segment, it was solid, went where I wanted and stayed.

Have a 3.0 front, and a 2.8 rear, may move to 3.0 on both.

Also had concerns about the Machete 140 fork, it seemed stiff on my last parking lot cruise. I let a little pressure out (with the accurate thumbnail method). Fork felt great, in fact I can't say I noticed it at all. For the money, have to say I'm stoked with it.

Stoked on the entire bike actually. It's been over a decade since I've been satisfied with a hard tail, and I even set a PR on pinner dh segment by significant amount this evening.










Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

*Marin Pine Mountain*

My Marin Pine Mountain. Heavy as heck but very fun bike. Changed the tires and added a suspension fork. So far its been nice but it does take time to get use to the added weight and the big rubber handling.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

kryten said:


> What is the clearance for even larger tire?


Dartmoor states up to 3" for rear. I have a 2.8 on it and looks like there's room for more tire.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

jhazard said:


> Love the setup, nicely done. How do you like the Yari? I have one on my Spartan that I just upped to 170mm from 160. Enjoy it on that bike...
> 
> Finally got out on the Primal this evening and gave it a proper - albeit short - shakedown.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The Yari is OK. Great fork for a hardtail. I have a Diamond on my Following no comparison, the Diamond is just a fantastic fork. Just increased travel on the Yari to 140mm. Haven't ridden it yet at that travel. What I did notice is Rockshox doesn't seem to be generous with lube on their forks. The foam rings were pretty dry and the amount of oil that came out of fork was a little low compared to what was the recommended amount. After relube fork feels much better starts travel much smoother with less initial stiction. Your bike looks great! I love mine but haven't ridden it much in the last month or so. Been liking my Following, probably get out on Primal this weekend.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

My first "real" bike in a couple decades (that makes me sound old)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

R_Pierce said:


> My first "real" bike in a couple decades (that makes me sound old)


pretty much like the rest of us..:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Rngspnr said:


> Thanks. The Yari is OK. Great fork for a hardtail. I have a Diamond on my Following no comparison, the Diamond is just a fantastic fork. Just increased travel on the Yari to 140mm. Haven't ridden it yet at that travel. What I did notice is Rockshox doesn't seem to be generous with lube on their forks. The foam rings were pretty dry and the amount of oil that came out of fork was a little low compared to what was the recommended amount. After relube fork feels much better starts travel much smoother with less initial stiction. Your bike looks great! I love mine but haven't ridden it much in the last month or so. Been liking my Following, probably get out on Primal this weekend.


Yes, noticed the same thing - almost zero oil drained from either leg on my Yari when I removed the lowers. It's a different fork when properly lived.

Probably not quite as different as a diamond though! Nice.

Now to sort the tire situation...

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam1987 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually these days the service manual only calls for 5cc of lube oil in each leg, which I personally think is utter crap, nothing less than 15cc is my rule for fork lowers.


jhazard said:


> Yes, noticed the same thing - almost zero oil drained from either leg on my Yari when I removed the lowers. It's a different fork when properly lived.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Actually these days the service manual only calls for 5cc of lube oil in each leg, which I personally think is utter crap, nothing less than 15cc is my rule for fork lowers.


The manual I just looked at spec'd 10ml in each leg (2016)for RS Pike and Yari. I could be interpreting the chart incorrectly - either way, agree 15 is the way to go. Dont understand what they're getting at with 5ml...

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just switched it back to 27+ after the trails got dry and rocky up here in Montana. So long hero dirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

After my experience with it, I'd be looking for a better rear tyre than that. Works decent to experiment and see if you want to go for B+, but in loose, it really sucks.


mtnbkr80015 said:


> just switched it back to 27+ after the trails got dry and rocky up here in Montana. So long hero dirt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek2422 (Feb 8, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> just switched it back to 27+ after the trails got dry and rocky up here in Montana. So long hero dirt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

LBS installed new Cromag 800mm riser bars and KS eten dropper post:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Ramia (Apr 2, 2017)

My fuse comp 2017 from the highs of Ecuador-South America









Enviado desde mi FRD-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

27.5 Norco Sight turned (almost) into a 27.5+

















2.8 up front, 2.6 out back. With 160/140 travel it makes for a very cushy ride.


----------



## edu2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bucksaw with 3" Rocket Rons.
Very happy


----------



## mowabb (Dec 9, 2011)

My Triton with the last upgrades:
- White Industries Crankset
- Magura MT7 Danny Mcskill
- ONZA Canis 27,5+
- Paul Stem


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

27.5+ Kona Big Honzo overlooking Boston from the Middlesex Fells Reservation.


----------



## shawng16 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the DRT 2.1 as well. I love mine. Awesome specs for the money, and it's an absolute blast to ride!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Just upgraded the rear tire to a Butcher 2.8, (not pictured here). Pretty rugged tire, and probably closer to 3.0. It appears fatter than the VEE rubber 3.0 I have the front. Hopefully it's more durable than the Airsun Mt Baldy...









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Added a couple new additions. Hope Pro 3 E4 brakes front and rear. And Also added a 60mm race face atlas stem, and 785mm race face SixC carbon bars.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Just ordered it yesterday so this is the best thing I can offer picture wise.
Mongoose Ruddy Comp 27.5+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's the Catillac...

RSD's Wildcat is on the prowl in Colorado high country...









Fun, playful and B+ with some squish not coming from under inflated tires!


----------



## me3au2 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Hacked Specialized Epic to 27.5+ and 1x*









2014 Specialized Epic Marathon 29

Then the hacks started

Dropper Post (Really Hard to find in this size)
Chinese Carbon Bars w/ Bar Ends, Locking Grips
55mm Stem
SID forks converted from 100mm Brain to 120mm RTL+ (MUCH better)
Light Bicycle 27.5 x 37mm wide carbon rims with 2.8" Maxxis tyres, Tubeless (VERY Nice)
1 x 11 conversion (XTR/XT)
Oval 1 x Chainring
9-46 e-Thirteen cassette (excellent)
Shimano Discs (Magura discs pulsed too much)
Organic Pads (Magura pads noisy)
Lots of junk that shouldn't be on an XC bike, but I like. (Mudguards etc)

*Comments*
Specialised 2Bliss Ready sucks. Stans is much better. 
LOVE this setup. Light, fast, comfortable. 
Weight is about 13.5kg inc tools, pump etc.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

*2016 Fuse Comp w/Extended Cockpit (Riser Bars + Stem)*

This little bike has been lots of fun....


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

My new Intense ACV

Some folks say it's ugly but I like having a bike that doesn't look like everyone else's!


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Hunyak said:


> My new Intense ACV
> 
> Some folks say it's ugly but I like having a bike that doesn't look like everyone else's.


Some folks are stupid. I think it looks great. I'm glad I'm the only one around that has a yellow Jet 9.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The Better Half's new Advocate Ti Watchman, in B+ mode:


----------



## CountryBoy82 (Jul 3, 2017)

*GT Ricochet Plus Sport 27.5"+*

Just picked up a new GT Ricochet Plus Sport 27.5"+ Great bike so far!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

2017 Giant XTC Advanced 27.5+ 2

- Replaced stock tyres with snakeskin equivalent
- Tubeless 
- Singlespeed setup (30/18), Wolf Tooth cog
- Scoop saddle
- Carbon handlebar
- Shorter stem
- XT pedals

Approx 11.5kg


----------



## Chameleon_Hou (Jun 1, 2017)

*2017 Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Recently joined and recently bought new 2017 Santa Cruz Chameleon! Yay!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Built up a Chameleon. I'm not one to name things, but the shop has been calling it the "Chameleonnaire"

DVO Diamond, Nextie Crocodile 42's on Onyx hubs, XTR, Hope 4-pots, buncha plastic stuff. 27lb even.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

27 lbs.? That's not bad. I was considering a Chameleon but decided to go with the Diamondback Mason Pro instead. It's a whopping 28.7 lbs. but I think the weight penalty is worth the price given the huge difference in.... price.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

tonyride1 said:


> 27 lbs.? That's not bad. I was considering a Chameleon but decided to go with the Diamondback Mason Pro instead. It's a whopping 28.7 lbs. but I think the weight penalty is worth the price given the huge difference in.... price.


Yeah, I probably should have used the 3/4 lb lighter and cheaper DVO Sapphire instead of a Diamond for this. That Diamond weighs more than Fox 36. I'm pretty sure the carbon rims (all of 100g lighter for the pair than Duroc 40s) are pretty much a waste on plus bikes too.

That Mason Pro is a great bike and if you got it for cheap you'll definitely be wanting for nothing. You saved yourself a TON of beer money.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

dinoadventures said:


> Yeah, I probably should have used the 3/4 lb lighter and cheaper DVO Sapphire instead of a Diamond for this. That Diamond weighs more than Fox 36. I'm pretty sure the carbon rims (all of 100g lighter for the pair than Duroc 40s) are pretty much a waste on plus bikes too.
> 
> That Mason Pro is a great bike and if you got it for cheap you'll definitely be wanting for nothing. You saved yourself a TON of beer money.


Yeah, I got the Mason Pro for a pretty good price.


----------



## Chameleon_Hou (Jun 1, 2017)

dinoadventures said:


> Built up a Chameleon. I'm not one to name things, but the shop has been calling it the "Chameleonnaire"
> 
> DVO Diamond, Nextie Crocodile 42's on Onyx hubs, XTR, Hope 4-pots, buncha plastic stuff. 27lb even.
> 
> View attachment 1145007


How do you lighten up a plus bike? Thinking of couple upgrades for mine. Carbon bar and seat post. Though it won't change much in weight. I am sure worth upgrade.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Chameleon_Hou said:


> How do you lighten up a plus bike? Thinking of couple upgrades for mine. Carbon bar and seat post. Though it won't change much in weight. I am sure worth upgrade.


 Actually I read that carbon fiber bar and seat post, among other upgrades, are not worth the expense. I wish I can find the article that lists the top 5 most useless upgrades.


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

*My Ibis M3 with 150mm Fork*

My Ibis M3 with 150mm Fork/ NN2.8 and RR 2.8s


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

teknorob said:


> My Ibis M3 with 150mm Fork/ NN2.8 and RR 2.8s


Are those Snake Skin versions? How are they holding up? I have problems tearing up the sidewalls.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

tonyride1 said:


> Are those Snake Skin versions? How are they holding up? I have problems tearing up the sidewalls.


I've had issues too, but not just the sidewalls - a couple of punctures through the tread area that didn't seal and I didn't notice immediately, and then these tyres just a little low on pressure pinch flat real quick. I couldn't get them to seal up period without gluing patches to the inside as the carcass is really thin. My poor 2.6" RR has 6 patches glued in, 2.6" NN has 2 and 2.8" none (yet) 

I love the RRs for XC, but these things need to come in a heavier version! I'd happily buy more if they were 900g and tougher. I wonder if the Addix versions are any better.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

My Mason Pro came with Nobby Nics Snake Skin and so far so good but on my Catch 2 I switched over to Maxxis Ikon+ EXO 3C TR after tearing up 2 sets of tires already hoping these will last longer. So far so good with them.


----------



## visus (Feb 4, 2009)

Chameleon_Hou said:


> How do you lighten up a plus bike? Thinking of couple upgrades for mine. Carbon bar and seat post. Though it won't change much in weight. I am sure worth upgrade.


Both will save ~100g each. A crankset with a direct mount ring will save a bit if you don't already have one. Carbon rims will likely save ~200g per wheel. Normally bit spendy, but I picked up a pair for under $200 on fleabay. Keeping tires close to 900g also helps ... I like my Vee bulldozer 2.8 rear and tfatty 3.25 front so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianjerkey (Feb 27, 2014)

*Ibis HD3 w/ Maxxis Rekon(F) Ikon(R)*

Between gift cards and online sales, curiosity is getting the better of me. I'll go try them out tomorrow.

Ibis HD3 w/ 35mm ID Ibis CF rims, 150mm(R) 160mm(F).









**hmmmm, oh well imgur, guess I'll go back to photobucket. Ugh.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Hunyak said:


> My new Intense ACV
> 
> Some folks say it's ugly but I like having a bike that doesn't look like everyone else's!
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

mowabb said:


> My Triton with the last upgrades:
> - White Industries Crankset
> - Magura MT7 Danny Mcskill
> - ONZA Canis 27,5+
> - Paul Stem


Sweet bike!
How do you find the Onza tire?


----------



## J_Ghost (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome rides all. Just got her this afternoon


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*A little HD3 plusness.*

..........


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

That looks awesome, like it would be great for epic rides with some chunk thrown in.

Can you actually use that bottle cage?


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr
Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr
Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr

did some upgrades on my 710 scale plus.
Magura mt7 danny mcaskill brakes, GX eagle groupset and a fox 34 150mm boost fork.
the standard 32 couldn't handle the things i did with it, so wanted a 34, but couldn't find a 27,5"plus fork. thanks to some guys for measurement on the normal 27,5"boost fork i bought a month old 34 factory with 150mm travel, as the 27,5 fork has 19mm more ac than a 120mm 32 fork, and with a little more sag its almost the same height with 30mm more travel


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

phreeky said:


> That looks awesome, like it would be great for epic rides with some chunk thrown in.
> 
> Can you actually use that bottle cage?


Thanks, pretty much a do all rig. And yes a med size bottle will squeez in there.


----------



## snyper140 (Jan 14, 2015)

RSD Wildcat


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

Waltworks 27.5+ hardtail


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## 2002whitegt (Dec 16, 2016)

The stock hub got destroyed, so just got my new wheel set installed with bike hub store hubs, and decided to go 11 speed while I was at it, which I still have to align and set up.

Hopefully these hubs last a while before I commit to getting some higher end stuff

Eager to go hit the trail tomorrow to see the difference.


----------



## Odd Kiwi (Aug 21, 2016)

*79er+ Chameleon*

A new wheel category 79er +
Just installed a 29er + front wheel off my Stache, Had a quick ride down the road, didn't feel to bad. Might even go out for a real ride sometime.
Sorry photo a bit blurry


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

29+ front and 27.5+ rear? How does it ride?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

luv morning rides


----------



## Odd Kiwi (Aug 21, 2016)

gpgalanis said:


> 29+ front and 27.5+ rear? How does it ride?


Yes 29+ front with 27.5+ rear. I only had a quick ride down the road, The front didn't feel high or strange to steer, but just sold the Stache so no longer have a wheel to use at the moment.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

2017 Santa Cruz Hightower Carbon C


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

OldManBiker said:


> View attachment 1151054
> 
> 
> 2017 Santa Cruz Hightower Carbon C


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoaks (Jul 16, 2017)

Coyote_Lover said:


>


Hey Coyote, is that blankets creek?


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey Coyote Lover, is that your new bike? I don't think I've seen it yet. Then again I havent seen or heard from any of the gang all summer either! lol. Looks like Blankets to me!


----------



## Stoaks (Jul 16, 2017)

Sure does OMB. I'm gonna have to ride up there and snap a pic of my bike when the trails open up, just to be sure


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cube Stereo 150 HPA SL 27.5+*

I couldn't find what I wanted local for the $ I had on hand so I went out on a limb and had one shipped from Chainreaction. Pleased with the purchased so far.

Not a good photo and dirty as hell, but I guess that's how it should be... means it's getting used.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

The standover looks really high on those. Is it jsut standover, or is he seattube really tall too and prevent longer droppers being used?


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

> The standover looks really high on those. Is it jsut standover, or is he seattube really tall too and prevent longer droppers being used?


Good eye! You'd be correct. I'm 5' 11" and I was right on the line in between sizes. 
This is the 20" (large). The standover is the one dimension Cube doesn't list so I had to take a chance. If you like a lot of room under "the boys", this is not the bike for you. It's close. Probably an inch or so and I think my inseam is right at 30". My fat bike is similar so it wasn't a complete deal breaker for me but it did give me a moment of pause... I considered returning but decided to keep it. No trouble so far. The bike comes with a 150mm dropper on the large frame that sets up just about perfect in terms of leg extension with the dropper bottomed out on the tube. I could run it a hair higher but I don't.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

Cables are a mess, and I still need a dropper, but it's rideable :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoman (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got her...love to change the front shock out . Any recommendations?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Smoman said:


> Just got her...love to change the front shock out . Any recommendations?
> View attachment 1152984
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could be wrong with the angle its shot at, but you prob want that handlebar lower to be more in line with seat height. I'd be slamming it right down by putting spacers above the stem not below.


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Smoman said:


> Just got her...love to change the front shock out . Any recommendations?
> View attachment 1152984
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2018 Pike with Debonair. You will not be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoman (Aug 20, 2004)

AVLthumper said:


> 2018 Pike with Debonair. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I am looking for at a decent price or take off. Glad you said that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Smoman said:


> That's what I am looking for at a decent price or take off. Glad you said that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to Competitive Cyclist and do the chat. Ask the "gear head" what's the best price they can do. They usually come down 15-20% + free shipping. I got a new one on my new SIR9 build. It's sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

Picked up a Trek Roscoe 8 yesterday, 17.5. Taking her back in so they can trim the front brake hose and dropper post cable. (I don't want to mess it up) This is my first 27.5 and my first + as well. Still need to throw on a set of Crank Brothers Candys or Mallets. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*RM Sherpa...*

on my home trails- Buckwallow


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

2016 Fuse Pro! Bontrager carbon wheels, Renthal bars, Selle Anatomica saddle.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

phidauex said:


> 2016 Fuse Pro! Bontrager carbon wheels, Renthal bars, Selle Anatomica saddle.


Sweet. Hope you escaped GTNP before the madness!


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

Smithhammer said:


> Sweet. Hope you escaped GTNP before the madness!


Actually I'm sticking around to participate in the madness! Brother lives in Moose so I'm up for several days. Today's ride had the requirement that I be able to bike to the trailhead, no driving! Felt good to fly by on a bike while everyone else was in huge lines to get into the park, or find campsites.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm on the ID side of the Tetons, and that's been my mantra for the last several days - bikes only. Luckily I have a few trails nearby, and they actually haven't been that busy at all. Sounds like the WY side has been a lot busier. Enjoy the eclipse!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> I couldn't find what I wanted local for the $ I had on hand so I went out on a limb and had one shipped from Chainreaction. Pleased with the purchased so far.
> 
> Not a good photo and dirty as hell, but I guess that's how it should be... means it's getting used.
> 
> View attachment 1151459


Nice bike, like the colors and simple graphics.


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

Adam1987 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Thing is bad ass. Sweet ride.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Daaang! Slack much?!?!


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

bachman1961 said:


> Nice bike, like the colors and simple graphics.


Much obliged. It's definitely not the trend as far as current industry colors are concerned but I thought it was slick looking. Hopefully it holds up well. For my level of riding, I don't have any reason to think it wont.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Smoman said:


> Just got her...love to change the front shock out . Any recommendations?
> View attachment 1152984


DVO Sapphire or Diamond, depending on how hard you party. I think a Sapphire would be perfect on a Chameleon unless you are spending a lot of time airborne or you're bigger.


----------



## Stoaks (Jul 16, 2017)

Guerrilla Gravity Pedälhead in RADiation. Got a little mid-morning fun in down at Blankets Creek while playing hooky from work. Back to work now, well sort of anyways...


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Stoaks said:


> View attachment 1153791
> 
> 
> Guerrilla Gravity Pedälhead in RADiation. Got a little mid-morning fun in down at Blankets Creek while playing hooky from work. Back to work now, well sort of anyways...


Me like. I've been exchanging emails with Allison concerning a test ride when we are in Denver in Oct.


----------



## Stoaks (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah Gary me love this bike like cookie monster love cookies. 

I've said this before, so I'm not trying to beat a dead horse here, but I came off of a four-year-old, very XC oriented (geo) Performance special. I demoed a ton of bikes (full suspension and hardtail Konas, Treks, Pivots, Specs, etc.). They all were obviously "better" than what I was riding, but really only felt like incremental improvements. This bike pretty much instantly felt like a game changer, like "Oh, that's a thing, is it?". I got about 5 miles in and spent the rest of the ride doing math. I refused to leave the shop without a pedälhead that day. Hence the Green Hell (not my first color choice, but growing on me) and 120 fork. I wasn't waiting!

Allison and the rest of the gang are super cool over there too. Got some black decals on the way, no idea why my shop ordered it with white decals when EVERYTHING on the bike is black. I peeled that **** off after two weeks.

Plus, they'll let you spec it out pretty much custom too, for a reasonable price, which I think is a sweet option. And it's handmade in the USA. And, ok, ok...sorry for the fanboy rant.

I'd imagine an October ride in Denver will be just about badass! Enjoy!


----------



## MaxInMn (Aug 24, 2017)

2016, Orbea Loki H30. Super, super fun bike. It's kinda long and heavy, but I am consistently surprised at what I can do on this bike. It can wheelie, ride skinnies, and shred just like my old non-plus hardtail. I also purchased a custom 29er wheelset from CRC just to add to the versatility!

http://forums.mtbr.com/asset.php?fid=1081088&uid=827691&d=1503546252


----------



## darkos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stanton Switchback... only thing different right now are the new magura rotors and xt pedals. Carbon renthal bar and Apex stem are soon here to finish up the build. 
Love this bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> Much obliged. It's definitely not the trend as far as current industry colors are concerned but I thought it was slick looking. Hopefully it holds up well. For my level of riding, I don't have any reason to think it wont.


I'm one of those myself.... in the camp that got a bike and less about the color or not my first choice. Seeing that a lot by others too. Most say they get used to it after a while. Looking back now after 5 months, I'm kind of glad it's what it is. Just a solid color with the simple graphics as well.


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

New 2018 SIR9 build finished today and quick 20 mile shakedown ride. I couldn't be happier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz Dood!! Lookin damn sweet!


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

AVLthumper said:


> New 2018 SIR9 build finished today and quick 20 mile shakedown ride. I couldn't be happier!


Looks great! The new SIR 9 frame was on my list as soon as I saw it. Love all the orange accents.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeti SB5+


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Ican P8 X-Fusion McQueen fork and Manitou McLeod 200 x 56 rear shock.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1154444


Awesome paint job. What in the world is it?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Advocate Hayduke, IMBA edition


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*here's mine 2018 Hightower*


----------



## Rycan86 (Aug 2, 2017)

*2017 Diamondback Mason Pro*

On my IS300









As it currently stands


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! Arrest me red x2!!


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

*Roarange*

2018 Roscoe 8 in 'Roarange' (18.5/Lg) - Can't stop, won't stop, love this bike.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

My Karate Monkey set up 27.5+...


----------



## Rycan86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Pauls2ndblessing said:


> 2018 Roscoe 8 in 'Roarange' (18.5/Lg) - Can't stop, won't stop, love this bike.


I'm sorry, but where did you take the picture of the Tomcat? My Dad was in the Screaming Eagles in the 80s as an Aviation Structural Mechanic and that may be one of his birds..


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

Rycan86 said:


> I'm sorry, but where did you take the picture of the Tomcat? My Dad was in the Screaming Eagles in the 80s as an Aviation Structural Mechanic and that may be one of his birds..


This particular bird is in Huntsville Alabama, at the aviation challenge course near Davidson Space and Rocket Center. The trail is called Tri for Ole Glory, short but really fun. Once the rain let's up in 4 days and dries I'll get more shots, there are lots more birds and helicopters around the trail to sight see! That's be crazy if it were one if his, I'm curious so let me know!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*my new Plus everything.*

55mm rims,4.0tires,just waiting on some rotors to run my 27.5 55mm dice ollie wheels with 3inch tires


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

*Evil Following MB 27.5 Plus Build*

Evil Following MB Medium with 140 29 Pike and 2.8 Nobby Nics


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr
build a new set of wheels, with the nextie am 40 rims.
put some fresh tires on them and looking for some fun time this weekend.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Novaterra said:


> Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr
> build a new set of wheels, with the nextie am 40 rims.
> put some fresh tires on them and looking for some fun time this weekend.


I sweat those brakes. How are they?


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Brakes are perfect, used to ride the guides, xtr trail and hopes, but this is spot on, more power then any other and far better modulation than shimano and the guide’s


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Still fond of that Scott model. Great looking bike. I test rode that and the Big Jon at the same time and the + was awesome. Problem was I couldn't afford that trim level and was looking at the next one down which wouldn't be available for 4 more months.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

That Evil Following is sick.


----------



## fernandotorres (Oct 9, 2017)

*2018 SB5+ XT Build*

Didn't stop for a #newbikeday pic before getting out on the trails. Pic was taken 6 hours after I picked it up.

2018 Yeti SB5+ in their new 'Storm' Colourway :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Thustlewhumber said:


> That Evil Following is sick.


Indeed.



fernandotorres said:


> 2018 Yeti SB5+ in their new 'Storm' Colourway :thumbsup:


Congrats! I'll be curious to hear your thoughts after some time on it. I'm blown away by mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## fernandotorres (Oct 9, 2017)

@Smithhammer

Awesome so far. 

Coming off a Norco Range Carbon (In the background of the pic I posted) and the difference on the trail is unbelievable. So much more grip when ascending and descending. Frame is loads lighter and the Switch Infinity seems as good as it is made out to be so just flies up the climbs. In general much faster than the Norco however on a couple of descents it was a few seconds behind, more importantly though it's about twice as fun! 

Only issue I've had with it in the first 40 miles are pedal strikes due to the lower BB, but just a case of being aware and getting used to it. 

Planned upgrades at the moment are, ordered by priority:
Crank boots
32t front chainring (Running out of gearing on fast descents but got more than enough on the way up)
Renthal FatBar Carbon Lite 20mm rise
Renthal Apex 30mm Stem
Full groupset going up to Shimano XT (Brakes, chain and shifters all SLX currently)


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

2017 SALSA Pony Rustler...My P.R. machine.


----------



## Ramia (Apr 2, 2017)

My Fuse









Enviado desde mi FRD-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wignacio (Sep 14, 2004)

*Funduro*

still in the building stage.. patience, patience, patience!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

fernandotorres said:


> ....and the Switch Infinity seems as good as it is made out to be so just flies up the climbs.


This is what really sold me on this bike. It climbs so incredibly well, even with the shock fully open. Switch Infinity has some amazing juju going on. That, and that it's the most nimble, playful full-sus plus bike I've thrown a leg over.



> Only issue I've had with it in the first 40 miles are pedal strikes due to the lower BB, but just a case of being aware and getting used to it.


Yeah, the BB is definitely on the low side. I swapped in some 170 cranks, crank boots and a MRP micro bash guard.

Other recent upgrades:

RF Aeffect 35mm stem
RE Next 35 760mm bar
RF Aeffect saddle

And I'm about to pull my Fox Factory Float 34 off another bike and put it on the Yeti.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2017)

I haven't been around much in the past few months to enjoy all these "plussers"! really nice everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Fatillac with my plus wheels on it, so much fun.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Is that not a Fatillac on a diet? 

Lookin good, Shark!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Half-Chubillac with a Lefty!!! :eekster:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm another few weeks once the leaves are down and it starts getting slippery I'll toss the Nate's on.
3" tires are so dang fast though.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

2016/7 Rocky Mountain Pipeline on it's maiden voyage.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Ride1424 said:


> Adam1987 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## wthomas (Feb 24, 2009)

2017 Hightower


----------



## slackman99 (Jun 6, 2009)

Genesis Tarn 10 with a few mods. First plus bike, but enjoying it

20171008_131410 by David Scott, on Flickr


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

His/Hers 
HD4/M3
Magic Mary Plus are awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Cruz Bantam Plus


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*MY2017 Santa Cruz TB3*

1 year and about 2,600 miles in - she's a keeper.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

'18 Timberjack. Had it about a week. Stock other than saddle, grips, and tubeless. Pretty fun bike


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

FUEL EX8+ ... just ditched the KS stock post and went with a Thomson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr

first real ride with the dhf/dhr combo, less draggy than expected, lot more grip than i could imagine


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Trails too wet from rain a few days ago so I rode around the 'beach' at the reservoir since the water level is down.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

3.0's are much better than the 2.8 Chupa's on the rocks/sand/mud. Only drawback is not a lot of clearance with the 3.0's in gooey, sticky mud.








Front didn't do as bad.








Had the whole beach to myself.


----------



## Brian_WK (May 3, 2013)

Santa Cruz Chameleon Large 27.5+ 
Had it about a month big change from the 26" Trek 
Only thing added is a CB Highline dropper in 160mm ,Straitline Defacto Pedals, and a DIY Anti chain drop guide.







Brian


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, nice ride, Brian! Time to play...

I have a pair of Defacto pedals on my fatbike and they are awesome. Might be on the heavy side, but as well as they work, it's worth every milligram.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

My week old Pedalhead.









new pics.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

My 1 yr old Pedalhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

My couple year old Fat Argon Pinon what where set as plus bike for research purpose.
After 6 mounts decided to get real plus frame.


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the plus size. I have a Foes Alpine Plus. I will have pics posted soon.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Hmmmmm, guess I never added these here. Griffin 650b+ and wifes Orbea Loki 650b+


----------



## CrankAddictRich (Oct 7, 2016)

First little snowfall here in NJ and since I just got the bike back from my LBS, it is more than likely that this is the cleanest it will ever be. I decided to bust out the good camera and snap some pics in the local patch of woods.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Got this sucker down from 12.6kg (geared) to 10.06kg (SS). It's very fun and far more a balanced bike than previously.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I may have already posted in here once before but I had some strange lighting behind my house about a week ago and took this pic. Just screwing around I converted it to black and white and it turned out pretty cool for a phone pic. 2018 Yeti SB5+









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Weaponized said:


> I may have already posted in here once before but I had some strange lighting behind my house about a week ago and took this pic. Just screwing around I converted it to black and white and it turned out pretty cool for a phone pic. 2018 Yeti SB5+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

2018 Fuel EX 9.8 27.5 plus


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

nice rides.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Weaponized said:


> I may have already posted in here once before but I had some strange lighting behind my house about a week ago and took this pic. Just screwing around I converted it to black and white and it turned out pretty cool for a phone pic. 2018 Yeti SB5+


Sweetness. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wee Eck (Dec 20, 2017)

*Roscoe*

Thought I should join the 27.5+ party









Brakes and cranks swapped out from the shop.

Then I changed:
Hope 35W wheels and seat clamp
2018 RS Revelation 140mm with custom decals
Horizon trail pedals
Chromag bar and saddle
Argon GE1 grips


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I've never posted in this thread. Here's my '16 DB Mason Comp with my new wheelset. This bike is a lot of fun.









And here's a few seconds of the bike in action:


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I've spent the latter part of 2017 railing this beast around the place. Can't get enough of it. Just the best. If you're interested, there's more here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

Wee Eck said:


> Thought I should join the 27.5+ party.
> 
> Brakes and cranks swapped out from the shop.
> 
> ...


The coolest part is, it's orange...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wee Eck (Dec 20, 2017)

Indeed....well actually the new decals are pretty cool if you know what Irn Bru is :-D


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

Resurrected the old IRO Mia with some help from da boys at a local lbs. Some new Arc40s on classic xtr hubs, with a pair of 3"NN Loving the chunkies so far and glad I held on to the 'ol girl.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TT, we've all made that choice some time in life. Fortunately, you found the 3.sweet tires fit in there! 
With two +bikes wearing Nobby Nic 3.0's in the collective, I'm enjoying the rides. They aren't too shabby in snow. 

Nicely played, dood!!


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Timberjack.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Bird by joost nijland, on Flickr

fresh build, made a little run to the local pumptrack, even with the long and slack geo, i loved playing it there


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Dreaming of warmer days....


----------



## fernandotorres (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice build!

What’s the minion like on the front? I’ve just ordered one to replace my Rekon.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

The minion feels perfect, more grip than an rekon, bit more draggy also.


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

My 2018 lizard and the wife's new 2016 Fuse Expert. Can't wait for next summer. Supposed to be -20 here on New Years. lol.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr

had my first ride today, what a bike, perfect in all conditions


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

fernandotorres said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> What's the minion like on the front? I've just ordered one to replace my Rekon.


Thanks. Love the DHF with a Rekon in the rear. Perfect combo for where/how I like to ride.


----------



## Adenlager (Nov 3, 2011)

Snow day. Loving the color of this bike...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's my 2017 Loki FOB (fresh outta the box). I took it on a 10 mile shake down ride, and I have to say I am super stoked. Its my new go to bike, and will be replacing my 2010 Fuel EX8. The 2.8 Kendas have almost endless grid and they take out all the harshness I would normally feel on my other hardtails. The Recon RL 120 fork works but I have a Yari 140mm travel otw with the same A-C height. Looks like 2018 it's going to be a fun year on the trails.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Wait...a 120mm Recon has the same A2C as the 140mm Yari?


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

It looks like Orbea is using the 29b+ version on the Loki. At least that's what I gathered from looking at the Rockshox spec sheet. The A2C on this fork is 533 which is the equivalent to a 140mm Yari 27.5+ fork.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> Daaang! Slack much?!?!


Reminds me of Easy Rider with pedals.


----------



## allroads (Feb 24, 2004)

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...3_10213715031566572_7600308434272647639_n.jpg

Is that Pilot Mountain?


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's mine loaded down.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fun ride yesterday. It's been a while, the Sarge had been sitting getting dusty for a few months prior, unfortunately. Life has been getting in the way of shredding the trails lately. Hoping that changes soon.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

adarn said:


> here's mine loaded down.


this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy smokes! Best looking frame I've ever laid eyes on!!


----------



## hangloose82 (Jul 25, 2013)

My ride...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ShredMaster said:


> Fun ride yesterday. It's been a while, the Sarge had been sitting getting dusty for a few months prior, unfortunately. Life has been getting in the way of shredding the trails lately. Hoping that changes soon.
> 
> View attachment 1175199
> 
> ...


That's no bueno, Shred...


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Orbea Loki. third ride.
totally amazed


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

quite.right said:


> View attachment 1175883
> 
> 
> Orbea Loki. third ride.
> totally amazed


Gratz on the new bike! Looks awesome...


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Gratz on the new bike! Looks awesome...


Very Nice


----------



## John McGillivray (Jan 26, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Sherpa


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

wait, is that shepra with 2.6 tyres or 3” tyres


----------



## John McGillivray (Jan 26, 2012)

VitaliT said:


> wait, is that shepra with 2.6 tyres or 3" tyres


2.8 Maxxis Recon ~ Great tire for riding on Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

gpgalanis said:


> View attachment 1176872


 

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's mine. Nicolai Helius 650b+


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Mugtree said:


> View attachment 1177268
> 
> 
> Here's mine. Nicolai Helius 650b+


Hi is those HRII+ 3" what is width (if possible photo) and rim id

And here is my almost ready Argon GLF


----------



## Systex (Jun 16, 2010)

VitaliT said:


> Hi is those HRII+ 3" what is width (if possible photo) and rim id


It looks like the sidewall says 2.8"


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is my Plus bike

Foes Alpine Plus. This bike is awesome. 

Build includes:
DVO Diamond Fork
DVO Topaz rear shock
DVO Garnet seatpost
XT M8000 brakes with 180 rotors F/R
XO1 Eagle drive train
Thompson Stem
Spank Vibrocore bars
Hadley Hubs with WTB I45 Scrappers 
WTB Pure V Team saddle
3.0 NN up front
3.0 RR on the rear


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

VitaliT said:


> Hi is those HRII+ 3" what is width (if possible photo) and rim id
> 
> And here is my almost ready Argon GLF


Hi. So sorry for the delay. They are HR2 2.8. The rims are lightbicycle these ones. https://www.lightbicycle.com/Hand-b...b-Enduro-650B-wheels-tubeless-compatible.html.

This bike is covered in mud so when I get home from Scotland next week I'll send you some pics of the tyres and clearance ?


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

VitaliT said:


> Hi is those HRII+ 3" what is width (if possible photo) and rim id
> 
> And here is my almost ready Argon GLF





























Hope this helps and hope you love your Nicolai. They are amazing ❤


----------



## dombroda (Mar 13, 2017)

*Vitus Escarpe 29 VRX*

Here is my 2017 Vitus Escarpe 29 VRX with a plus wheelset installed. I enjoy riding this bike in niner or plus mode depending on the circumstance, but the plus wheels are definitely more fun!

The wheelset is Ibis 738 with 2.8 inch NN's.

Specs for bike:
Pike RTC3 150mm 
Moncarch RT3 Rear 135mm
XT 1x11
XT Brakes and RT-86 Rotors (180/180)
XT Trail Pedals
Crank Bros Highline Dropper (160mm)
Nukeproof bar/stem

Love how well spec'd this bike is for the money. I had plenty left in my budget to buy the second wheelset, tires, cassette, and rotors and keep the total purchase price about $3,800 for bike and plus wheels.

I'm the only one I know of riding Vitus in Minnesota!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

dombroda said:


> Here is my 2017 Vitus Escarpe 29 VRX with a plus wheelset installed. I enjoy riding this bike in niner or plus mode depending on the circumstance, but the plus wheels are definitely more fun!
> 
> Love how well spec'd this bike is for the money. I had plenty left in my budget to buy the second wheelset, tires, cassette, and rotors and keep the total purchase price about $3,800 for bike and plus wheels.
> 
> I'm the only one I know of riding Vitus in Minnesota!


love the orange :thumbsup:


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

1st pic is at the top of a mountain near my house.
2nd pic is on a frozen lake by my house.


----------



## HMplusmtb (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, how did you set up the fork? I have the same bike and am looking to upgrade to a similar fork, it appears you are using the stock front wheel? (or at least rim) given the stock wheel is a qr and the fork is a thru axle? any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers.


----------



## HMplusmtb (Jan 29, 2018)

igno-mtb said:


> My Marin Pine Mountain. Heavy as heck but very fun bike. Changed the tires and added a suspension fork. So far its been nice but it does take time to get use to the added weight and the big rubber handling.


Hi, how did you set up the fork? I have the same bike and am looking to upgrade to a similar fork, it appears you are using the stock front wheel? (or at least rim) given the stock wheel is a qr and the fork is a thru axle? any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Gratefulshane (Jan 18, 2018)

2018 Diamondback Mason 2
Haven't really been able to try it out as I have been recovering from injury sustained in an auto accident. I've been satisfying my bike craving by doing some upgrades to it and also rehabbing my Fuel EX7.
So far the mason has received Race Face Aeffect stem, Race Face Sniper grips, Race Face Chester 35mm rise handlebar, Santa Cruz seatpost clamp. Carbonfan wheels to be ordered at the end of March.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

My new EX8 on its first ride.


----------



## JayClark (Feb 17, 2018)

*Prescott Cyclery 396 TR*

Because fast is fun!

https://prescottcyclery.com/


----------



## fernandotorres (Oct 9, 2017)

*Sb5+*

Few additions to the SB5+...

Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm and 30mm Apex stem
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.8
XT brakes and Ice Tec rotors (203 &180)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Mixture of B+ and 29+. My new Kona UNIT. Really digging this bike as setup, about 3.5* slacker than my '08 Monkey with the same wheels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

LyNx said:


> Mixture of B+ and 29+. My new Kona UNIT. Really digging this bike as setup, about 3.5* slacker than my '08 Monkey with the same wheels.


Now that should be a whoot!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

So good to have dirt under the tires again


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Pedalhead after its first ride, getting the beefy 3.0 tires dialed


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

built this Friday, rode it 42miles on saturday. First time riding the 275+ family, pretty nice so far. Heavy tires ddi wear on me later in the day. Ive been on 29ers for the past decade, nice change, very nimble bike pointed down and dropper post down.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

New Ride


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Trek Roscoe 8 with a few upgrades... Fox Rhythm 34 Fork, Shimano XT brakes, Ergon grips, it's a Beast!!


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

LB412 said:


> New Ride


Wow beautiful


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Toogy said:


> Trek Roscoe 8 with a few upgrades... Fox Rhythm 34 Fork, Shimano XT brakes, Ergon grips, it's a Beast!!
> 
> View attachment 1185127
> 
> ...


Sharp looking hardtail. Interestingly enough it looks slacker than the specs would lead you to believe. I guess it's just the photo. Regardless, looks like it's probably stupid fun to ride.


----------



## Gratefulshane (Jan 18, 2018)

Did the Fox fork affect the geometry of the bike? I am thinking about buying the same fork to replace the Judy Gold RL on my Mason but am concerned that it may change the handling of the bike since
the Judy is technically a 27.5 fork that can accommodate a 27.5x2.8 whereas the Fox is a 29er fork.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulshane said:


> Did the Fox fork affect the geometry of the bike? I am thinking about buying the same fork to replace the Judy Gold RL on my Mason but am concerned that it may change the handling of the bike since
> the Judy is technically a 27.5 fork that can accommodate a 27.5x2.8 whereas the Fox is a 29er fork.


The Judy Silver that was on my bike was technically a 29 fork I believe? All the specs measured up almost exactly, only difference is 130mm travel vs 120mm travel of the Judy. I do see there is a 27.5" version of Judy that does accept 2.8" tires, so not sure what version of the fork you have on your bike.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Kingfisher2011 said:


> Sharp looking hardtail. Interestingly enough it looks slacker than the specs would lead you to believe. I guess it's just the photo. Regardless, looks like it's probably stupid fun to ride.


Yeah Trek was about a year late out of the gate with a slack playful Hard Tail 27.5 plus. This helped them make a rather dialed bike with a very competitive price.

The R8 came out about $300 cheaper than my Scott Scale 720+
My Scott Is I think a degree slacker, Shines at big speed and Is very playful.
But I would think the trek would be more agile at lower speeds and climb a bit better.
I had to really polish up my climbing technique, had great success and all that.
But I bet the R8 climbs better with less precision needed from the pilot.
Trek has made another winner I have no doubt....


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr

did a few update's on the Bird,
wider renthal carbon bar, now 780mm
mounted the dhf/rekon combo back on, had a few rides on schwalbe magic mary/rock razor, but the RORA was a bit too flexible, the maxxis is perfect
mounted sram xx1 carbon cranks, and bought the new saint spd pedals(not mounted in the pic)
it's still an awesome ride, and lots of fun downhill, even that its a hardtail


----------



## jjkuhn818 (May 6, 2011)

My new HD3 with Mercury X3 wheels.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

jjkuhn818 said:


> View attachment 1185245
> 
> 
> My new HD3 with Mercury X3 wheels.


Proof that there is indeed treasure at the end of a rainbow.  :thumbsup:


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Salted rock Candy*







3.0 WTB Bridger up front,2.8 maxxis out back


----------



## Goatsquirt (Dec 31, 2017)

23" Roscoe. First bike I've owned in many years. Having a blast on it with my son and his 3500 model.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

.............


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

had this vision for a long time now, pretty much as soon as i knew it was possible, finally made it come to life. Nine ROS9, WTB Scraper i40S, with WTB Ranger and Trailblazer 2.8s. Really haven't got to test it but I've got a feeling she's gonna be so much fun.


----------



## rosscopeco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ti custom Stooge*

So I got Andy from Stooge cycles to make me a Ti Stooge based on a bouncy fork and 650b+ tyre clearance. Just back from it's first few outings in Torridon and my local trails. It's very nice!

Some gratuitous photos


----------



## Larry115 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Why Cycles S7*

Beautiful, fast and handles incredibly well...


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

27.5 3.25 tires
130 upfront
120 on rear
chainstai 408
long slack and low


----------



## Troutbum23 (May 29, 2018)

*Here's a few of my new whip.....*

2108 Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+ R


----------



## dakotap (Mar 24, 2018)

2018 Santa Cruz Chameleon D spec

27.5x2.8 Maxxis Rekon+ tires.
WTB Rocket saddle.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlefield (Mar 5, 2013)

My transmitter. Put on clipless pedals last week getting used to being locked in.


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Started as an r+ build.

Onyx hubs on dt swiss xm551 for engagement/quiet
Shimano m8020 brakes so i can stop
Raceface 6c handlebars to help with a little chatter

The rest is just bling.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

*Money Pit*

Here is my money pit:

Framed Marquette - Carbon frame

EIE i38 carbon wheelset, DT350 hubs, pillar bladed spokes, brass nipples
Maxxis HR2 3.0 - tubeless 
XX1 GXP cranks - 170mm 
XX1 shifter
XX1 chain
X01 cassette
X01 derailleur
120m Rockshox Reba (2 spacers, 80psi)
Maxle stealth front axle 
Answer Pro Taper carbon bar 750mm
Carbon headset spacers
ESI chunky grips
AB stem cap
AB 32t oval chainring - direct mount 
Kalloy Uno 60mm stem
XT brakes
Ashima Ai2 rotors 180/160 (No, they don't eat pads or feel funny when braking)
Woodman Carbo DX 350mm seatpost
WTB Volt Team saddle 
Lizard Skins chainstay protector
Wellgo MG-5 pedals

Bikes weighs 23.2lbs as seen in pic.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Troutbum23 said:


> 2108 Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+ R
> 
> View attachment 1200989


I'd like to borrow that sign.
I think it's the room where we have all our meetings at work.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

bachman1961 said:


> I'd like to borrow that sign.
> I think it's the room where we have all our meetings at work.


??? Sounds like we work at the same place

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Just setup my 2019 Transition Patrol with 2.8's on 38mm rims.

I call it the Patrol Plus.


----------



## coynie09 (Sep 8, 2018)

*mondraker crafy+*


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Salsa Timberjack 27.5+

Singlespeed converted, Teravail Coronado 27.5x3 tires, stock otherwise


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

Custom frame 
3.25 tires
long slack and low


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks nice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJTX (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey everyone! Heres mine. Just picked up a 18' Mason 2 the other day, 27.5 x 2.8, all stock other then some new pedals.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bees_by_the_sea (Jun 13, 2018)

2918 Ibis Mojo 3









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

bees_by_the_sea said:


> 2918 Ibis Mojo 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty futuristic and rad 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bees_by_the_sea (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you!


Vto2.0 said:


> Looks pretty futuristic and rad
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## m2_boy (May 11, 2004)

*Norco Torrent 1*


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

great looking bike,who makes the frame?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

bees_by_the_sea said:


> 2918 Ibis Mojo 3


We are all living in 2018, and this guy is living in 2918.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Pivot, Trail 429


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thustlewhumber said:


> We are all living in 2018, and this guy is living in 2918.


Glad they still ride bikes in the future 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenbastard (Jan 11, 2016)

2018 Diamondback Mason 2 (XL frame). $1220 New from Aventuron, July 2018.

Current Upgrades:
MY19 Rockshox Yari RC Debonair 130mm (up from stock 120mm Judy)
Spank Vibrocore handlebar - 800mm width, 15mm rise, 31.8mm
Truvative Descendant Stem - 40mm Reach
Ergon SMC-L Seat
Ergon GA3 Grips
Chromag Scarab pedals
Tubeless with CushCore "Plus" inserts front and rear (they just released Plus size inserts August 2018)
2.8" Maxxis Rekon+ rear in place of stock DHR II. (Lot of hardpack trails in my area)
Shimano XT BR-M8000 brakes Front & Rear
Shimano 203mm Icetech Rotors front and rear
Blacked out rims
DB logo headtube removal for "metal" Misfits skull sticker (Not because I hate DB, just the logo is super plain jane.)

Not a huge fan of SRAM brakes. Cooked the rear brakes recently on a very fast technical downhill Appalachian Mountain trail. Was planning to go to Shimano in future, this just exacerbated the timeline. Good results so far from the XT cooled pads and larger Icetech rotors, which help dissipate the heat my Sasquatch/Samsquanch size creates.

The Stock Judy Gold shocks were decent, but I prefer much stiffer platform for my size, so the 30mm to 35mm stanchion upgrade made a huge difference in feel and piece of mind.

JD dropper post has been flawless after about 80 miles of trail riding in the last 6 weeks. Same exact post as 'Brand-X' used on many of the the Vitus and Nukeproof bikes Chain Reaction sells.

Liking the bike so far. Been great with all the rain we have had on the East Coast the past 2 months. Yari might be overkill but probably will transfer this over to a planned full suspension Winter frame build (Banshee Prime).


----------



## enduro72 (May 11, 2017)

*My Fuel ex 8 plus bike*









I love it more every ride


----------



## 2socks (Jun 22, 2018)

*Chromag Rootdown BA 2017, 27.5+*









Crappy pic, sorry. Love the bike, though. Makes it hard to choose just one at a time.


----------



## jryanpc (Apr 11, 2015)

*'18 Giant Trance with RF Arc40's and Rekon+2.8's*


----------



## CrankAddictRich (Oct 7, 2016)

Had my Fuse cleaned up and out for a photo shoot yesterday... 2015 Fuse Comp 6Fattie.. swapped to XT Group set, Rockshox Pike fork, Industry9 Backcountry 450 wheels, Raceface Next carbon bar, RaceFace Atlas stem.


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

Advocate Cycles Seldom Seen Drop Bar with WTB Ranger 27.5 x 3.0 tires on WTB Scraper i40 rims.

008 by Benny Watson, on Flickr


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is my just built 2019 Chameleon. The tires are minion DHF/DHR 2.8s


----------



## B2Bomber (Oct 27, 2018)

jhazard said:


> Well, a couple surprises to me anyhow. The tire width measures very close to 2.5. They are visibly narrower than the 3.0's they replace (duh) I guess I expected them to be wider.
> 
> BB from ground to center is 12" almost on the dot. The fork I'm running is the 140mm version of the Machete. Guess the bb will come up a bit with 3.0 tires, I'll check tomorrow.
> 
> ...


can you still get this frame?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I think you can still get them at slam69.co.uk

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## B2Bomber (Oct 27, 2018)

jhazard said:


> I think you can still get them at slam69.co.uk
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Ty

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

Another lizard with 3.0 rangers. Rear tire is getting worn so looking for something new yet still high roller


----------



## awkwordz (Jul 27, 2017)

My new to me 2018 Cannondale Bad Habit 3. Got it off eBay for $1000. Well it was $1300 + $80 for shipping, but the seller just threw it in a box and it got pretty scratched up on the way. Box ended up getting holes in it and the rear axle and a couple of other things were missing when it arrived. Oh yeah, and he had it listed as a 2017 Carbon 1, which I figured wasn't right with the color of the bike. 
I'm pretty sure he bought a auctioned storage unit and found the bike in there. It didn't have any scratches on it prior to shipping and the pictures he had up were in front of a storage unit.
I'm starting to get back into riding. I'm coming from a cheaper Fuji 29er hardtail. Have been looking for a FS for a year on and off.
The scratches suck, but I think I got a pretty good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

jsigone said:


> Another lizard with 3.0 rangers. Rear tire is getting worn so looking for something new yet still high roller


such a nice bike. Love the color combo.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

2018 Nordest Bardino










Shredliest of shredders, no doubt the funnest bike I've ridden. Sold an evil calling and swapped all parts onto this, no regrets whatsoever. Build list:

L/xl bardino frame (I'm 6-1 200lbs)
XT drive train 
Pike 150mm
Nukeproof carbon 36mm riser bars
Hope headset 
Funn stem
Funn bash gaurd 
One up 170mm dropper 
Wtb volt saddle 
Stan's baron 27.5 with 2.8 Rekons
Hope hubs
Hope bb
Dmr vault pedals


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice bike, welcome to the forums!


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice bike. Your grips are installed incorrectly, you have the left on the right and right on the left, pinch bolts should be to the front of the bike, angle on the end going in to the front of bike. Look on the clamps at the bottom, there's actually a LEFT and RIGHT printed on there.


usuallylost said:


> Quite the catch!!!
> 
> View attachment 1225211
> 
> ...


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## billfer (Dec 27, 2011)

Dang! What type rear axle? 
[email protected]


----------



## billfer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Marin Pine Mt 2*


----------



## Mr.Red (Nov 18, 2018)

2018 Nishiki Colorado 27.5+ 
Stock until I can start hitting the trails. Should be good for me to start learning.


----------



## bret56 (Aug 22, 2016)

*2019 Santa Cruz Bronson CC XO1*


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

bret56 said:


> View attachment 1226227
> View attachment 1226228


What width are your tires?


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

My 2019 Salsa Timberjack Deore, 27.5+. I picked it up on December 20, 2018. I'm a weekend warrior so only 4 rides on her so far, but loved every second I was on the dirt! All stock except for Crank Bros Double Shot pedals, ESI Chunky Grips, and I swapped the oem 2.8" WTB Rangers (which measured 2.6") for a 3.0" Specialized Purgatory up front and a 3.0" Specialized Ground Control on the rear (both measured 3.0"). I also converted to tubeless at the time of the tire swap.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Bucksaw in Plus form*

Here's my Salsa Bucksaw with the 27.5+ wheels and tires. I have a fat set for the bike as well so this bike is pulling double duty.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

KM SS & rigid with 2.8 Recons on i35 rims. Budget build, massive ROI.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

N9 on some 2.8 Rangers


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*My NS*

Such a great winter ride!


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

Just finished this build, Cool Beans" for my GF last week, with some of her help. Tips the scales at 22.6 lbs with pedals.

The Framed Marquette Carbon 18" hard tail 27.5+ (plus width tires) sits on 44mm iw carbon rims with DT350 hubs hooved with 3" Rocket Ron Tyres. It has XT cranks, brakes, shifter and derailleur. The drivetrain is rounded out with a lightweight SRAM X-Dome XG-1195 Cassette and tipsum SL chain. The red snaggletooth NW 36T chainring will be replaced w/black, red is all i could get. It features a RockShox SID RL fork with remote lockout. Rounding off the light weight parts include a chiner carbon bar, carbon seatpost, carbon seatpost clamp, solid racing axles, ASHIMA brake rotors and a Selle Itallia Diva Gel saddle.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Banshee Phantom, 27.5+ mode.


----------



## blip01 (May 31, 2017)

2017 Diamondback Catch 1. Stock except for tubeless conversion.


----------



## victorike77 (Feb 12, 2017)

Last fastforward with Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.8









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

There's nothing like a green bike with an attitude! Good stuff, Victor...


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

V3 bronson









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

That color is extremely dope


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Foes Mutz with 27x5x3.0 High Roller 2s and Raceface Arc 40 rims.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Mutz FTW*

27.5 WTB Scraper I45 rims with WTB 3.0 Rangers


----------



## BMP (Jul 2, 2007)

*2019 Trek Roscoe 8*

2019 Roscoe 8
Renthal 20mm Fatbar Lite
Renthal 60mm Apex stem
203 and 180mm Ice Tech rotors
All else stock for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Salsa Bucksaw*


----------



## ekun (May 4, 2013)

*trek roscoe 8 2019*


----------



## Larry115 (Jan 14, 2016)

Great pic


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Just finished this build, it has one ride on it. Motobecane Fantom Boost Ti, Mercury 27.5 wheels, full XT. I also have some carbon 29" wheels in the works.


----------



## ral1121 (Apr 30, 2019)

How are you liking this bike? I just ordered the exact same one as my first bike. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it now that is built up. Nice and stiff but comfortable. Not as heavy as I expected. I also have a set of carbon 29" wheels for race day. I will say, Bikes Direct had a very difficult time getting anything right. Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New Hightower getting dirty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

2019 Guerrilla Gravity Carbon Shred Dogg, 135/145mm travel rear, running a Pike 29/27+ 140mm fork, 27.5 x 2.8 Hans Dampf. I'll probably upgrade to a 27.5 fork to reduce A-C.

Burrrly


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ti is real)


----------



## rudyr (Aug 14, 2007)

This arrived on Tuesday, in better condition than I expected. Crazy what depreciation is like on bikes. Seller included an unused Rev dropper & seat to go w/ the Thompson on there now. Looks like the cogs were changed from heavy Sram NX to lighter Shimano XTs. Even digging the DHF/DHRII tire pairing on this. Will break it in this weekend!


----------



## ST_Paul (Dec 4, 2017)

My old Salsa Timberjack with 2.8 Nobby Nics, and my new Marin Hawk Hill with 2.6 WTB Vigilante and Trail Boss.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Threw the 27.5 x 3.0 Nobby Nic / Rocket Ron combo on the Fatillac for today's ride. The greasy conditions quickly reminded me why I stopped running a NN 3.0 as a front tire. Sketchy as hell.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hobine said:


> Threw the 27.5 x 3.0 Nobby Nic / Rocket Ron combo on the Fatillac for today's ride. The greasy conditions quickly reminded me why I stopped running a NN 3.0 as a front tire. Sketchy as hell.


Tire combo makes sense. Nice looking rig
Mine is RR rear as I replaced a breached sidewall NN and still have the oem NN up front. 
Here, it's dry and dusty mostly and it works well for now. I'll def go away from NN eventually though. Not quite enough nobby real estate for front or back IMO.
.


----------



## charrito_jlh (Nov 23, 2017)

*2018 Diamondback Mason 2*

Mostly stock, Chester pedals, Lizard Skins Northshore grips, custom bar ends, WTB Saddle, and a few custom stickers.


----------



## ST_Paul (Dec 4, 2017)

My wifes Cannondale Scarlet 3.0 Nobby Nic and Rocket Ron, looks like a monster truck on her little bike lol!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicJade (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my recent addition to the fleet:

Polygon Entiat TR6+

Frame - Aluminium, 12x148 Boost
Fork - Rock Shox Recon Silver 120mm
Wheels - Polygon OEM
Drivetrain - 1x10 Deore Shadow, Samox crankset, 10-42 cassette
Brakes - Shimano BR-365
Tires - Schwalbe Nobby Nick 27.5x3.0
Cockpit - Polygon OEM

Weight - 13.7 kg (from the shop with flat pedals)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

MagicJade said:


> Here is my recent addition to the fleet:
> 
> Polygon Entiat TR6+
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike and sounds like a good mix of stuff for that price range.
I've got a similar set up on a steel frame that specs at 31.25 lbs, same tires and sizes. 
You'll have a lot of fun on that bike.


----------



## tweeder82o (Oct 1, 2018)

*2018 salsa timberjack gx1*









*2018 salsa timberjack gx1*


2.8 slaughter/butcher tires
40mm salsa stem
800mm 38mm rise deity blacklabel handlebar
dvo sapphire 34 fork 140mm
ergon ge1 evo factory grips
ks lev integra 150mm dropper
fidlock bottle
wolftooth roll-top bag
raceface chester pedals
crankbros klic pump


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

My Cannondale Bad Habit 1









really like this bike, so fun to ride.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m deciding between a carbon Chameleon and a Esker Hayduke frame. Weight isn’t my concern. Either will be real 27.5 plus with Terivail Coronado 3” tires on i45 rims. The fork will be a 29er 34Fox 130mm and I’ll build up as a single speed.
I have a 29er geared Hayduke and it’s a really nice steel frame. I’ve just never owned a carbon single speed and never had a 27.5 plus bike before. 
Please comment if you own either of these bikes


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I'm deciding between a carbon Chameleon and a Esker Hayduke frame. Weight isn't my concern. Either will be real 27.5 plus with Terivail Coronado 3" tires on i45 rims. The fork will be a 29er 34Fox 130mm and I'll build up as a single speed.
> I have a 29er geared Hayduke and it's a really nice steel frame. I've just never owned a carbon single speed and never had a 27.5 plus bike before.
> Please comment if you own either of these bikes


If my memory serves me well Coronado are questionable. Check a bit before going that way. I am OK with Chronicle 3.0 on 40 mm.


----------



## edu2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bucksaw with 3" RoRo & 120mm Fox 34


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

New bike!


----------



## keith_mtb (May 12, 2012)

*2020 Kona Big Honzo*

Here is my plus story.
Earlier this summer I took one ride on my bro's 2017 Honzo 29er AL/DL and I knew that an aggressive hardtail was in my future. Had too much fun and I love the idea of keeping things simple, less maintenance, etc. And I was ready for something new.

So, this summer I sold my 2015 Rocky Mountain Altitude 730 and a very race oriented 2011 Trek Superfly carbon hardtail. Had both bikes from new but most of my riding was the Rocky Mountain with the Trek quickly depreciating, getting further away from current standards(it had qr axles front and rear), and collecting dust.

New bike time. Enter the 2020 Kona Big Honzo.

I went over and over on the regular 29 or the plus 27.5 tires debate, but ultimately the versatility of running both sizes a bit easier (slightly higher BB) and a 130mm for won out.

I plan to buy a 29er wheelset in the future to mix things up with my leftover "bike budget" from the summer bike stable shakeup. I took that plus bike leap of faith and I am so glad I did. I have my tire pressures dialed and am amazed at the traction and having a little give in the bigger rubber. I have over 100 trail miles on the Big Honzo and I can honestly say that this is the most fun over ever had on a bike. Plus tires work really well for a little extra cushion.

Sure, I went backwards on a few components. Fork is not quite as plush as I'm used to and it's a bit heavier than i would dream up. But I knew all of this going in and it doesn't seem to effect the fun factor. I am still having a blast railing turns, am faster on the descents, and am certain I am having more fun.

1x12 Eagle has shifted perfectly. Low end shimano brakes do their job. Dropper hasn't given me fits. The bike just works. It's utilitarian. Has what you need and nothing you don't.

Anyways, hope you enjoy a few pics of my bone stock big honzo. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the plus side, Keith! Honzo looks up to the task.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

@ keith_mtb congrats ! It is surely a capable bike.
The simplicity of HT that allows us to pedal and smile.
The 120-130 that is plenty and versatile.
The Xtra grip and cush.
That classic will age well.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad to hear plus love.
I went to a 1x plus a few years ago in h/t form and it's been everything I was looking for. Fun, simplicity and bike camping adventures.
Coming up to 58 years soon, my body (old frame so-to-speak) handles the forgiving nature of the tires yet still enjoying the sporting drama of a responsive h/t with loads of traction to offer some 'saves'.


----------



## keith_mtb (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Been very happy so far. The honzo has seemed to have some staying power... they have hardly updated it because they had it pretty progressive from the start. Thinking of picking up some 27.5 x 3.0 wtb trailboss tires. Found them on sale and think it would be fun to try even bigger tires. The frame and fork can handle 3.0.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

keith_mtb said:


> Thanks guys. Been very happy so far. The honzo has seemed to have some staying power... they have hardly updated it because they had it pretty progressive from the start. Thinking of picking up some 27.5 x 3.0 wtb trailboss tires. Found them on sale and think it would be fun to try even bigger tires. The frame and fork can handle 3.0.


3.0's are amazing, indeed. Frankly, it's why I am invested in plus. With a geared HT, SS HT and a full squish, it just doesn't get better. Less than 2.8 is a no go cause that is the upper end of minus.

Hope to hear of your adventures with your new friend, Keith! That bike will serve very well for many years. Just don't take it to the LBS cause the little bastage will go shoppin for all kindsa stuff... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

My new Bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

OneTrustMan said:


> My new Bike.
> 
> View attachment 1292163


Just my kind of bike, HT, low top tube. Hours of fun !
Enjoy


----------



## castlefield (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome to the Sonder family! I've had my Transmitter-C for 2 seasons now. Awesome bike and company (just bought a Camino frame to build up). 

Those tires look pretty big for the transmitter, what size did you manage to cram in?


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

castlefield said:


> Welcome to the Sonder family! I've had my Transmitter-C for 2 seasons now. Awesome bike and company (just bought a Camino frame to build up).
> 
> Those tires look pretty big for the transmitter, what size did you manage to cram in?


The new Transmitter V2 has growing chainstays.
Since this is an XL frame it has the longest chainstay which is 430mm.
It barely can take a 3,0", or a 29 2,4" tire, but it's really tight.
I run Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,8" tires both in front and the rear now.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

This it what it looks like if you put in a 29er 2,4" Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
But I am not interested in running it 29.


----------



## PDXooo (Nov 21, 2019)

OneTrustMan said:


> This it what it looks like if you put in a 29er 2,4" Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
> But I am not interested in running it 29.
> 
> View attachment 1292187
> ...


Good day...

What width rims were you running with the 29 wheels?

Thanks...


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

New Banshee Titan in 27.5+ mode.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Surly LowSide


----------



## PDXooo (Nov 21, 2019)

ST_Paul said:


> My wifes Cannondale Scarlet 3.0 Nobby Nic and Rocket Ron, looks like a monster truck on her little bike lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good day...

What is the overall height of the Rocket Rons?

(& on what rim width & size)

Thanks...


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I just got this this week. Only ridden around the block so far. I can't wait to ride it.

2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27.5+. My last bike was a 1994 Giant Cadex CFM2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

No fear with one gear (currently running 2.8 F / 2.6 rear).

(plus, a rustang in its unaltered state ).


----------



## mikey95hd (Jan 9, 2020)

Here's my 27.5 Plus Specialized 2018 Fuse Comp Carbon with AXS XX1 groupset, Raceface 40ARC offset rims, Onyx Hubs, One Up Pedals, Stock 3.0 tires tubeless, two piece centerline discs, Kogel BSA-Dub Bottom Bracket Ceramic bearings.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

PDXooo said:


> Good day...
> 
> What width rims were you running with the 29 wheels?
> 
> Thanks...


Sorry for the lare answer.

It were 25mm rims. 
Anyhing wider on 2.4 29er rear tires feels like crap.


----------

